# Apple Expo 2005 [20 au 24 septembre]...



## golf (16 Octobre 2004)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*​

*Du 20 au 24 septembre 2005*


*de 10h00 à 19h00*


*Porte de Versailles

Hall 5







Le Pommier : stand D90-E91*​


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour!
Apple a annoncé les dates de l'Apple Expo 2005, mais pas encore de reservation.

http://apple-expo.com/

du 20 au 24 septembre 2005, j'attend l'ouverture des reservations!
voili !


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Original, le jeune homme 
Mais tu es en retard d'un train et en avance d'un métro 

Les réservations 



> Cher Visiteur, Cher Exposant,
> 
> Vous avez contribué au succès d' Apple Expo 2004, et nous vous en remercions !
> 
> ...


----------



## golf (31 Décembre 2004)

News MacGé a dit:
			
		

> Un petit mot sur l&#8217;Apple expo [Mer 29/12/04 - 15:48 - CL]
> Ce n&#8217;est pas un secret, l&#8217;AppleExpo 2005 se tiendra dans le nouveau bâtiment de la Porte de Versailles, le bâtiment 5, dans les deux Halls 5.2 et 5.3. Si ces deux halls sont remplis, cela représentera une surface totale de 12 000 m2, soit près de 2000 m2 de plus que l&#8217;année dernière. À ne pas en douter, l&#8217;iPod devrait continuer à attirer de nouveaux exposants et visiteurs. Enfin, on notera qu&#8217;Apple devrait avoir un stand de 900 m2.


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

Et c'est par ici 


​


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

Ce fil sera accompagné dans le courant du mois de juillet d'autres fils :

Le fil des MacGéennes et MacGéens à l'AE
Le fil de l'hébergement en Ile-de-France
Le fil du co-voiturage
Le fil de la présence de MacGé à l'AE : Le Pommier


----------



## Taho! (22 Avril 2005)

:love: Vous qui venez de vous inscrire sur le site d'Apple Expo (ou qui êtes sur le point de), voire même à la Keynote (ah non, on dit un Keynote, tiens donc), vous ne savez pas forcément qui vient ou pas pendant l'Expo et vous vous dites donc que vous aimeriez bien le savoir afin de rencontrer enfin ce cher Machin dont vous avez lu les posts nombreux et dingues sur ce forum, mais que vous ne savez pas s'il vient dès le mardi ou juste le samedi.

 En plus, vous étiez là l'an dernier et vous avez participé, PowerBook en main, aux glorieuses photos proposées par le fameux Guillaume Gete (ça se dit "jette", comme dans "ça en jette"), mais vous n'avez que trop vite vu la photo. Vous redoutez d'ailleurs par avance, la recherche de cette photo sur votre site Mac préféré, non pas que le moteur de recherche ne soit pas bien fait, mais les termes *Apple* et *Expo* renvoient à tellement de news que vous n'êtes pas sur de pouvoir les retrouver avant la tombée de la nuit (sachant que nous sommes déjà vendredi et 16 minutes au moment où je rédige ces quelques lignes).

 Alors le meilleur moyen de vous sauver (parce qu'il faut bien dormir entre deux visites sur le forum, n'est-ce pas Mackie) ou de sauver ce qu'il reste de cette nuit de jeudi à vendredi, est celui que je vous propose, à savoir la visite du site Apple-Expo.info qui référence (avec votre aide) les visiteurs de l'Expo, depuis l'an 2004, dans un calendrier rappelant iCal. Justement, il est aussi possible de consulter ce calendrier dans iCal.

 Ce même site référence aussi les photos PowerBook et ce depuis la première, prise par Cyril Pavillard _himself_, en 2000, avec légende à l'appui. D'ailleurs, il manque encore pas mal de noms sur de nombreuses photos, notamment l'an dernier... 

 Ces mêmes photos seront légendées dès la fin de la séance de photos, par votre serviteur qui, écoutant du Desproges (la célèbre haine ordinaire de ses chroniques...), se rend compte qu'il a fait long ce matin du vendredi 22 avril 2005, le tout passé de 26 minutes désormais. Bon j'arrête.

 Voilà, bonne visite sur Apple-Expo.info et je vous retrouve en septembre, à Paris, Porte de Versailles, Paris Expo, Hall 5, Stand du Pommier (entre autres) !


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

*Aller zou, on s'annonce*

 :mouais:  :rateau:

 

 


__________________​



mardi 20 [Keynote]
mercredi 21
jeudi 22
vendredi 23
samedi 24


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

je viens mais ch'aipo quand !


----------



## twk (26 Juin 2005)

Va savoir si je vient :hein: j'en ai très envie après faut voir si ça sera possible  chaque chose en son temps ^^


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je viens mais ch'aipo quand !


pareil ... c'est trop loin pour prévoir


----------



## Sloughi (26 Juin 2005)

je serais absent


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

Je voudrai pas être effronté, mais ici on fait savoir à la communauté qu'on vient ou qu'on souhaite venir 
Le but est la rencontre :rateau:

Prouver qu'on a un clavier et une connexion internet ne présente aucun intérêt, ce n'est pas le bar ici :mouais:


----------



## bengilli (26 Juin 2005)

azerty

64 bytes from 10.0.1.6: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=0.098 ms


--- 10.0.1.6 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.098/0.137/0.179/0.020 ms

Ca roule, je peux venir à l'Apple expo


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule, je peux venir à l'Apple expo


Toi, t'as intérêt à être là 
Sinon, sinon  
Zut, il se coiffe déjà avec une pierre monce :rateau:​ 

Par contre, tu laisses ton kart au vestiaire  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Aller, vos intentions, vous viendez ou pas


c'est de ta faute golf, avec cette phrase, tous les gens qui ne viendront pas le diront


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, tu laisses ton kart au vestiaire  :mouais:




si il arrive a sortir du kart


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est de ta faute golf, avec cette phrase, tous les gens qui ne viendront pas le diront


T'as raison  :rose: 
Rectifié  :rateau: 
Et toi, tu arrives à quelle heure


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison  :rose:
> Rectifié  :rateau:
> Et toi, tu arrives à quelle heure


didiou, il peut se passer n'importe quoi d'ici là, je sais même pas ce que je ferai demain alors comment prévoir d'ici septembre


----------



## House M.D. (26 Juin 2005)

J'y serai, les 5 jours et la keynote


----------



## Lio70 (26 Juin 2005)

Je ne pourrai malheureusement pas être de la partie; je serai à New York pendant ce temps...


----------



## teo (26 Juin 2005)

Inscrit à la K, j'aimerai être sur d'y être mais pas sur de pouvoir me libérer de mes cours ce jour là. Sinon, je passerai en soirée, et sans doute aussi le samedi.


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

*de 10h00 à 19h00*


----------



## Kerri (26 Juin 2005)

12¤ uch:


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> 12¤ uch:


Ça c'est une preuve que t'as pas tout lu 

Si tu t'inscris maintenant, c'est gratuit :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2005)

Du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris, Keynote y comprise.


----------



## Balooners (27 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris, Keynote y comprise.



Idem


----------



## valoriel (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*​

*Du 20 au 24 septembre 2005*


*de 10h00 à 19h00*


*Le salon aura toujours lieu Porte de Versailles, mais sera situé dans le Hall 5*






*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*
​

Inscrits à la keynote 

- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel

Inscrits à l'Apple Expo (c'est bien aussi )

- Bengilli
- Golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel

MERCI DE CORRIGER CETTE LISTE SI VOUS Y DÉCOUVREZ UNE ERREUR ​
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*​*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​

Inscrits à la keynote 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!

Inscrits à l'Apple Expo (c'est bien aussi )
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!


MERCI DE CORRIGER CETTE LISTE SI VOUS Y DÉCOUVREZ UNE ERREUR 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

Sans oublier : Apple Expo 2005 et Apple-Expo.info...


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

Ne serait il pas possible de mettre les 2 plans en petit ou en lien indirect ?

On va se retrouver avec 200 pages après 15 posts de plus: ça facilite pas de voir les évolutions des inscriptions, ça me rappelle le fil de Valence qui est vite devenu illisible


----------



## J_K (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*​*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​

Inscrits à la keynote 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (si je peux me libérer des cours...  )

Inscrits à l'Apple Expo (c'est bien aussi )
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (du 23 au 25 de toute façon)


MERCI DE CORRIGER CETTE LISTE SI VOUS Y DÉCOUVREZ UNE ERREUR 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*​*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​

Inscrits à la keynote 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (si je peux me libérer des cours...  )
- maiwen


Inscrits à l'Apple Expo (c'est bien aussi )
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (du 23 au 25 de toute façon)
- maiwen


MERCI DE CORRIGER CETTE LISTE SI VOUS Y DÉCOUVREZ UNE ERREUR 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*​*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​
Inscrits à la keynote 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (si je peux me libérer des cours...  )
- maiwen


Inscrits à Apple Expo (c'est bien aussi )
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (du 23 au 25 de toute façon)
- maiwen


MERCI DE CORRIGER CETTE LISTE SI VOUS Y DÉCOUVREZ UNE ERREUR 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*​*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​
Inscrits à la keynote 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (si je peux me libérer des cours...  )
- maiwen


Inscrits à Apple Expo (c'est bien aussi )
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (du 23 au 25 de toute façon)
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique 


MERCI DE CORRIGER CETTE LISTE SI VOUS Y DÉCOUVREZ UNE ERREUR 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*​*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​
Inscrits à la keynote 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (si je peux me libérer des cours...  )
- maiwen


Inscrits à Apple Expo (c'est bien aussi )
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (du 23 au 25 de toute façon)
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique 
- Le_magi61 (surement le samedi  )


MERCI DE CORRIGER CETTE LISTE SI VOUS Y DÉCOUVREZ UNE ERREUR 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*​*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​
Inscrits à la keynote 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (si je peux me libérer des cours...  )
- maiwen


Inscrits à Apple Expo (c'est bien aussi )
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (du 23 au 25 de toute façon)
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique 
- Le_magi61 (surement le samedi  )
- Macinside, je sais pas encore, faut voir 


MERCI DE CORRIGER CETTE LISTE SI VOUS Y DÉCOUVREZ UNE ERREUR 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*​*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​
Inscrits à la keynote 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (si je peux me libérer des cours...  )
- maiwen


Inscrits à Apple Expo (c'est bien aussi )
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver (du 19 au 25 septembre à Paris)
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K (du 23 au 25 de toute façon)
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique 
- Le_magi61 (surement le samedi  )
- Macinside, je sais pas encore, faut voir 
- Karl40 (c'est bien parce que c'est gratuit  )


MERCI DE CORRIGER CETTE LISTE SI VOUS Y DÉCOUVREZ UNE ERREUR 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

'tin, rien que pour boire une mousse avec karlinhos le brown, j'en serais coûte que coûte !


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*​*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *(c'est bien aussi )
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40


MERCI DE CORRIGER CETTE LISTE SI VOUS Y DÉCOUVREZ UNE ERREUR 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

merci Taho! la page est nettement plus lisible comme ça


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> 'tin, rien que pour boire une mousse avec karlinhos le brown, j'en serais coûte que coûte !


 
:rose: 

:love:

Depuis le temps que je me dit qu'il faut que j'aille aux AES ....


----------



## golf (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (27 Juin 2005)

Wahouuu ça fera 2 barbu à la Keynote !!! :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Wahouuu ça fera 2 barbu à la Keynote !!! :affraid:



tu dis ça pour maiwen ?         :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Wahouuu ça fera 2 barbu à la Keynote !!! :affraid:



précise...

golf, pourquoi tu as enlevé les liens, ils étaient bien, non ?

Et si chacun indiquait ses dates de présence ? Comme sur www.apple-expo.info que j'essaie de faire laborieusement connaître... ?


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> merci Taho! la page est nettement plus lisible comme ça




Mais de rien, c'est un plaisir !


----------



## Balooners (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu dis ça pour maiwen ?         :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



Vous en avez révé, Alèm l'a fait


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

je n'ai pas la chance, selon Alèm-Canal-MGZ-Pouët-Pouët, de connaître Maiwen... Je jugerais sur place !


----------



## kathy h (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

oui, elle est attendue sur le stand du pommier... clairement !


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*LES INSCRIPTIONS SONT GRATUITES*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn (vendredi aprem seulement)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> :love:
> 
> Depuis le temps que je me dit qu'il faut que j'aille aux AES ....




Depuis le temps qu'on a envie de te rencontrer 

y'a aussi les AES _off_, qui sont aussi bien sympathiques et pas forcément documentées sur le forum _Rencontres_


C'est marrant, quand je décris ces rencontres la plupart des gens me regardent bizarre, comme si c'était un peu étrange.


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

Et Sylvia ?


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

on dit S*i*lvia et elle est dans la liste !


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

Je vais aller m'enfermer dans un frigo, j'ai le cerveau qui fond...


----------



## Balooners (27 Juin 2005)

Bon, vu le nombre que l'on est pour la Keynote, qui prend la banderole ?


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu le nombre que l'on est pour la Keynote, qui prend la banderole ?


WebOliver ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu le nombre que l'on est pour la Keynote, qui prend la banderole ?



obligé, non?.....?.....


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2005)

Stook, il y a quelqu'un qui ne veut pas que l'on vienne et qui nous a enlevé de la liste !  
Va y avoir du sport !!  

Rectifié 
Mais ne multipliez pas les sources de liste, c'est aussi là qu'est le pb 
golf


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

* mais c'est quoi ce bor***.... * 
kathy....! .......

Rectifié 
Mais ne multipliez pas les sources de liste, c'est aussi là qu'est le pb [outre les têtes en l'air ] 
golf


----------



## kathy h (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> * mais c'est quoi ce bor***.... *
> kathy....! .......
> 
> 
> qu'est ce que j'ai fait moi ???


----------



## Freelancer (27 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> WebOliver ?



Elle est chez Sylko... et je ne vais pas ma la coltiner dans le TGV, dans le métro et dans les rues de Paris.


----------



## bengilli (28 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu le nombre que l'on est pour la Keynote, qui prend la banderole ?




si vous l'emmenez je peux vous la faire passer par l'entrée presse des fois que les vigiles montrent les crocs  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> si vous l'emmenez je peux vous la faire passer par l'entrée presse des fois que les vigiles montrent les crocs  :rateau:



Là où ça m'ennuie c'est de l'emmener jusqu'à l'Apple Expo.  Après c'est de la rigolade.


----------



## bengilli (28 Juin 2005)

ça se roule pas bien ?


----------



## bengilli (28 Juin 2005)

sinon elle peut rester chez moi après Francorchamps - si y'a pas d'AES en aout


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette (pas sûre que je vienne, mais inscrite quand même)
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ça se roule pas bien ?



Si si... 



			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> sinon elle peut rester chez moi après Francorchamps - si y'a pas d'AES en aout



Ah ben oui, tiens, faut que je la récupère pour le karting. :rose:   Syyyyyyylkooooooooooooo....


----------



## bengilli (28 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si si...



je jetterai un oeil aux avions qui survolent les plages cet été


----------



## J_K (28 Juin 2005)

Je peux t'aider à la transporter, Web'O, je commence à avoir l'habitude... 

Tiens, regarde...


----------



## flotow (28 Juin 2005)

Moi je dois une tournée a Ficelle ... Surement present le Samedi, ... mais inscrit au K et a l'AE!

Plus de nouvelles vers al fin de l'été -


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Juin 2005)

moi aussi je suis inscrit a l'apple Expo!!! et j'espere aussi a keynote mais mon emploi du temps est difficile a prevoir lol!!!


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

y'a plus qu'a se rajouter à la liste...


----------



## pim (29 Juin 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette (pas sûre que je vienne, mais inscrite quand même)
- pim


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (30 Juin 2005)

Pim !


----------



## Mitch (1 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette (pas sûre que je vienne, mais inscrite quand même)
- pim
- Mitch (vendredi et samedi)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## energizer (1 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette (pas sûre que je vienne, mais inscrite quand même)
- pim
- Mitch (vendredi et samedi)
- Lemmy (alias energizer )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (1 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette (pas sûre que je vienne, mais inscrite quand même)
- pim
- Mitch (vendredi et samedi)
- Lemmy (alias energizer )
- Cillian
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette (pas sûre que je vienne, mais inscrite quand même)
- pim
- Mitch (vendredi et samedi)
- Lemmy (alias energizer )
- Cillian
- Lastrada


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette (pas sûre que je vienne, mais inscrite quand même)
- pim
- Mitch (vendredi et samedi)
- Lemmy (alias energizer )
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iMax (2 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote *
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *[c'est bien aussi ]
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette (pas sûre que je vienne, mais inscrite quand même)
- pim
- Mitch (vendredi et samedi)
- Lemmy (alias energizer )
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Marco68 (2 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *
- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (2 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- 


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- 


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- 


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lastrada (2 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pim (2 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- pim

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- pim


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- pim

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- pim


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (2 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (2 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68


Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- 


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68


Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- 


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## burnet (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais faire appel aux vétérans des Apple expos en les posant certaines questions.

1) Je compte venir cette année mais comme je suis suisse j'aimerais savoir si c'est mieux de prendre le train ou l'avion ?

2) Pour la keynote il est préciser de venir au moins 30 minutes à l'avance mais je pense plutôt à une heure  . Quelles sont vos expériences là-dessus ?

Merci.


----------



## Macounette (3 Juillet 2005)

burnet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,1) Je compte venir cette année mais comme je suis suisse j'aimerais savoir si c'est mieux de prendre le train ou l'avion ?


Personnellement je préfère le train. Tu arrives en plein Paris, gare de Lyon. Contrairement à l'avion où tu dois encore te taper le trajet Orly - Paris...
Pour avoir essayé les deux je recommande le TGV sans hésitation


----------



## Taho! (3 Juillet 2005)

burnet a dit:
			
		

> 2) Pour la keynote il est préciser de venir au moins 30 minutes à l'avance mais je pense plutôt à une heure  . Quelles sont vos expériences là-dessus ?
> 
> Merci.



Une heure semble plus correct... un bonbouquin, un iPod ou des bons potes feront le reste !


----------



## Mitch (4 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68


Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- 


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch (peut être)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- 


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch (peut être)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juillet 2005)

Je suis inscrit a l'Apple Expo et au Keynote, mais je ne sais pas encore avec précision quels jours je pourrai être là... Tout dépend de ma rentré à Clermont-Ferrand...


----------



## Cillian (4 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- 


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch (peut être)
- Cillian 
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (Peut-être)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (peut-être)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## nektarfl (5 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- 


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch (peut être)
- Cillian 
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (Peut-être)
- Nektarfl
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (peut-être)
- Nektarfl
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- 


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone (a minima, plus si affinités)
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch (peut être)
- Cillian 
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (Peut-être)
- Nektarfl
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (peut-être)
- Nektarfl
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- 


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone (a minima, plus si affinités)
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch (peut être)
- Cillian 
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (Peut-être)
- Nektarfl
- iTof

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (peut-être)
- Nektarfl
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Yakamya (8 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- 


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone (a minima, plus si affinités)
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch (peut être)
- Cillian 
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (Peut-être)
- Nektarfl
- iTof

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (peut-être)
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2005)

Je rappelle aux participants qu'on arrive sur le stand du Pommier en poussant les portes avec les pieds


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- 


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone (a minima, plus si affinités)
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch (peut être)
- Cillian 
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (Peut-être)
- Nektarfl
- iTof

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian (peut-être)
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## J_K (16 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​    - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​    - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
 -

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K 
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch 
- Cillian 
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​  - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​  - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
 -

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (16 Juillet 2005)

*Est-ce que ça dérange des personnes si je vous ajoute au listing des présences d'Apple-Expo.info ?*

_oppositions à faire par MP pour éviter de surcharger le fil
_
_ PS : Raah ! foutues 60 secondes !!_


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​  - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​  - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
-

Reprenons le principe de l'année dernière...
Nous allons plus nous attacher à un "Qui vient et Quand !"...
golf


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005...  *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005...  *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005...  * 
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## MamaCass (21 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*


*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*
​ 




*Inscrits à la keynote*​  - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​  - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
-




_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 

*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- 

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
-


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
-  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chokobelle (28 Juillet 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 

*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- 

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
-  Chokobelle


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Tyler (30 Juillet 2005)

J'espère tous vous retrouver durant ces quatres jours sur le stand de L'apple Store.

Je serai habillé tout en noir.


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Æ.info est à jour, avec les dates des visites de tout le monde ici, mais aussi les dates des Photos PowerBook et le calendrier iCal !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 

*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- 

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
-

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
-  Chokobelle


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (2 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab, il vient juste le midi, rien que pour faire chier  je t'ajoute à Æ.info rapidement


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 

*Inscrits à la keynote*​  - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- 

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​  - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
-

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
-  Chokobelle


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 

*Inscrits à la keynote*​  - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- 

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​  - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
-

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jall94 (5 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 

*Inscrits à la keynote*​   - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​   - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass

 midi :
- Fab'Fab


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
-

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass
-

 midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris Porte de Versailles, Hall 5*
*Les inscriptions sont gratuites*​ 

*Inscrits à la keynote*​     - golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​     - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly


*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass

 midi :
- Fab'Fab


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- Human-Fly


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass  
- Human-Fly 

 midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
- Human-Fly


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*Du 20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*de 10h00 à 19h00*

*Porte de Versailles

Hall 5**

stand D90-E91*






N'oubliez pas :


Le fil des MacGéennes et MacGéens à l'AE
Le fil de l'hébergement en Ile-de-France
Le fil du co-voiturage
Le fil de la présence de MacGé à l'AE : Le Pommier


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​

*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass

 midi :
- Fab'Fab


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- Human-Fly


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass  
- Human-Fly 

 midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
- Human-Fly


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## boodou (10 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​

*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm aka AES-Co...Hystérique
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax 
- Marco68
- LeCcM (date(s) à confirmer...)
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya (date a confirmer...)
- Caillou (c'est un pote a moi mais il n'est pas inscrit sur macgénération) 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
-

_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass

 midi :
- Fab'Fab


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- Human-Fly


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly

 midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass  
- Human-Fly 

 midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)


- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
- Human-Fly


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Mille Sabords (10 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- Human-Fly
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
- Human-Fly
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- WebO


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- J_K
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- J_K
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- J_K
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- J_K
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- J_K
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## J_K (24 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## nounours78 (24 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## playaman (25 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
-

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## DarkNeo (25 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ - golf
 - Naru Narusegawa
 - Teo
 - WebOliver
 - Balooners
 - Valoriel
 - Taho!
 - maiwen
 - Kathy h 
 - Freelancer
 - Cillian
 - Lastrada
 - Angie 
 - Marco68
 - MrStone
 - Mamacass
 - jall94
 - playaman
 -

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​ - Bengilli
 - golf
 - Naru Narusegawa
 - Teo
 - WebOliver
 - Balooners
 - Valoriel
 - Taho!
 - J_K
 - maiwen
 - [MGZ] alèm
 - Le_magi61
 - Macinside
 - Karl40
 - Stook
 - Kathy h 
 - Silvia
 - Foguenne
 - gKatarn
 - Freelancer
 - Macounette
 - pim
 - Mitch
 - Lemmy 
 - Cillian
 - Lastrada
 - Angie
 - iMax
 - Marco68
 - LeCcM
 - Nektarfl
 - MrStone
 - Yakamya
 - Caillou 
 - TibomonG4
 - Virpeen
 - iNano
 - Mamacass
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Fab'Fab
 - ange_63
 - jall94
 - Human-Fly
 - Boodou
 - Mille Sabords 
 - Stargazer
 - nounours78
 - playaman
- DarkNeo
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - lastrada
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - MrStone
 - maiwen 
 - Mamacass
 -

midi :
 - Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - lastrada 
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - MrStone
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - playaman
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - pim
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mamacass
 - ange_63
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
-

midi :
 - Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - pim
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - ange_63
 - Human-Fly 
 - WebO
 - nounours78
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - pim
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mamacass
 - ange_63 
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
-

midi :
 - Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - pim
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - ange_63 
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian 
 - Mamacass 
 - Human-Fly 
 - WebO
-

midi :
 - Fab'Fab
 - Stook (peut etre...)

- après-midi :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - lastrada
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - iTof
 - J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
 - PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
 - Chokobelle
 - Stook
 - Human-Fly
 - Mille Sabords
 - WebO
- DarkNeo
-

- après-midi :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - lastrada
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Yakamya
 - Caillou
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Stook
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - [MGZ] alèm
 - playaman
- DarkNeo
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Casodex (25 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
- Casodex
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Stook
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- Casodex
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Stook (peut etre...)

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Stook
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*

*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
- Casodex
-


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- Casodex
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Août 2005)

Oui, du coup, je ne pourrai probablement pas être là pour le KKeynote, et je ne pourrais sûrement venir que le samedi... Enfin je vous tiens au courant.


*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*

*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- 


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- 


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (31 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*

*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- 


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- 


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78



*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*

*Inscrits à la keynote*​
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- 


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (après la grasse mat')
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (pas loin d'un bar)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AOSTE (31 Août 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*

*Inscrits à la keynote*​
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- 


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (après la grasse mat')
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (pas loin d'un bar)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*

*Inscrits à la keynote*​
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie 
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- 


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- quetzalk
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (après la grasse mat')
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (pas loin d'un bar)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*

*Inscrits à la keynote*​
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- 


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (après la grasse mat')
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (pas loin d'un bar)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Septembre 2005)

Dites euuuh... Juste comme ça en passant... si on est inscrit au keynote, on est forcément inscrit à l'AE... 

A.


*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​
*Inscrits à la keynote*​ 
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- Adrienhb
- 


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb (enfin le temps que j'aille Porte de Versailles et que je m'achète un sandwhich bien graisseux en face )

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (après la grasse mat')
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (pas loin d'un bar)
-


_________________________________________ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## gabploer (1 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​
*Inscrits à la keynote*​
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- 

*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- gabploer
- 


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
 - gabploer
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (après la grasse mat')
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos (pas loin d'un bar)
- gabploer
- 




_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## claque2000 (1 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​
*Inscrits à la keynote*​- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- maiwen
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- Marco68
- MrStone
- Mamacass
- jall94
- playaman
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- 


*Inscrits à Apple Expo *​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa
- Teo
- WebOliver
- Balooners
- Valoriel
- Taho!
- J_K
- maiwen
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- Angie
- iMax
- Marco68
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94
- Human-Fly
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- Casodex
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- gabploer
- claque2000
-

_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (1 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Dites euuuh... Juste comme ça en passant... si on est inscrit au keynote, on est forcément inscrit à l'AE...
> 
> A.


Certes mais ce n'est pas réciproque 

Ces deviennent lourdes, on va commencer à simplifier


----------



## golf (1 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Inscrits*
[K = Keynote]​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa *K*
- Teo *K*
- WebOliver *K*
- Balooners *K*
- Valoriel *K*
- Taho! *K*
- J_K
- maiwen *K*
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer *K*
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian *K*
- Lastrada *K*
- Angie *K*
- iMax
- Marco68 *K*
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone *K*
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass *K*
- PoorMonsteR 
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94 *K*
- Human-Fly 
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman *K*
- DarkNeo
- Casodex *K*
- El_ChiCo *K*
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Adrienhb *K*
- gabploer *K*
- claque2000 *K*
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- pim
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pim (1 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Inscrits*
[K = Keynote]​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa *K*
- Teo *K*
- WebOliver *K*
- Balooners *K*
- Valoriel *K*
- Taho! *K*
- J_K
- maiwen *K*
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer *K*
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian *K*
- Lastrada *K*
- Angie *K*
- iMax
- Marco68 *K*
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone *K*
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass *K*
- PoorMonsteR 
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94 *K*
- Human-Fly 
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman *K*
- DarkNeo
- Casodex *K*
- El_ChiCo *K*
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Adrienhb *K*
- gabploer *K*
- claque2000 *K*
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## billyidoll (1 Septembre 2005)

le samedi 24 septembre toute la journée, je suis déjà inscrit. Désolé j'ai posté car je ne sais pas m'inscrire à la suite des autres !!! Bonne soirée à toutes et tous


----------



## golf (1 Septembre 2005)

billyidoll a dit:
			
		

> le samedi 24 septembre toute la journée, je suis déjà inscrit. Désolé j'ai posté car je ne sais pas m'inscrire à la suite des autres !!! Bonne soirée à toutes et tous


On va régler cela


----------



## golf (1 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Inscrits*
[K = Keynote]​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa *K*
- Teo *K*
- WebOliver *K*
- Balooners *K*
- Valoriel *K*
- Taho! *K*
- J_K
- maiwen *K*
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer *K*
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian *K*
- Lastrada *K*
- Angie *K*
- iMax
- Marco68 *K*
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone *K*
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass *K*
- PoorMonsteR 
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94 *K*
- Human-Fly 
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman *K*
- DarkNeo
- Casodex *K*
- El_ChiCo *K*
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Adrienhb *K*
- gabploer *K*
- claque2000 *K*
- billyidoll
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## I-bouk (1 Septembre 2005)

j'y vai aussi ! keynote et tout 

Vivement le 20


----------



## golf (1 Septembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> j'y vai aussi ! keynote et tout
> 
> Vivement le 20


Et tu attends quoi pour t'inscrire  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Septembre 2005)

je suis triste en effet la keynote est le 20 , et je rentre en fac le 19


----------



## I-bouk (1 Septembre 2005)

ou et comment ?

et oui, un niube de plus


----------



## golf (1 Septembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> ou et comment ?
> 
> et oui, un niube de plus


Mouarfff...
On va te régler ton compte 

Tu viens quel(s) jour(s) [seulement le 20 !, matin et AM] ?

Cela te coûtera juste une spécialité de ta jolie région , t'es convoqué sur le stand du Pommier après la Keynote  :rateau:


----------



## I-bouk (1 Septembre 2005)

le mardi de sur pour la keynote , après c'est soit le mercredi soi le jeudi   chu avec un pote de macgé ! goshtrider qui s'appel


----------



## I-bouk (1 Septembre 2005)

le mardi de sur pour la keynote , après c'est soit le mercredi soi le jeudi   chu avec un pote de macgé ! goshtrider qui s'appel  

Allé plus que 20 jours   

mer** doublon . désolé  


Et oky, j'amènerais de la saucisse ..


----------



## pim (2 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela te coûtera juste une spécialité de ta jolie région , t'es convoqué sur le stand du Pommier après la Keynote  :rateau:



Que chacun apporte sa spécialité de sa jolie région, comme ça y'aura plus besoin de faire de salon de l'agriculture pour cet année  :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (2 Septembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> le mardi de sur pour la keynote , après c'est soit le mercredi soi le jeudi   chu avec un pote de macgé ! goshtrider qui s'appel  .



Si tu es avec GostRider, n'oublies pas de lui dire d'apporter sa moto, je veux le voir tourner


----------



## I-bouk (2 Septembre 2005)

Vous avez des tee shirt officiel pour vous reconnaître ?

moi sinon le mien vas ressembler grandement a ça :








     C'est mon 300 ème Messages sur macgé


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Inscrits*
[K = Keynote]​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa *K*
- Teo *K*
- WebOliver *K*
- Balooners *K*
- Valoriel *K*
- Taho! *K*
- J_K
- maiwen *K*
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer *K*
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian *K*
- Lastrada *K*
- Angie *K*
- iMax
- Marco68 *K*
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone *K*
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass *K*
- PoorMonsteR 
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94 *K*
- Human-Fly 
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman *K*
- DarkNeo
- Casodex *K*
- El_ChiCo *K*
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Adrienhb *K*
- gabploer *K*
- claque2000 *K*
- billyidoll
- I-bouk *K*
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macintosheux (2 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Inscrits*
[K = Keynote]​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa *K*
- Teo *K*
- WebOliver *K*
- Balooners *K*
- Valoriel *K*
- Taho! *K*
- J_K
- maiwen *K*
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer *K*
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian *K*
- Lastrada *K*
- Angie *K*
- iMax
- Marco68 *K*
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone *K*
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass *K*
- PoorMonsteR 
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94 *K*
- Human-Fly 
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman *K*
- DarkNeo
- Casodex *K*
- El_ChiCo *K*
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Adrienhb *K*
- gabploer *K*
- claque2000 *K*
- billyidoll
- I-bouk *K*
- Macintosheux *K*
- 


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- ange_63 
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

Je vous rappelle les autres fils liés à l'Apple Expo :

Le fil des MacGéennes et MacGéens à l'AE
Le fil de l'hébergement en Ile-de-France
Le fil du co-voiturage
Le fil de la présence de MacGé à l'AE : Le Pommier


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais ce n'est pas réciproque


 
En effet, mais ce n'était pas dans ce sens que je faisais la remarque. 
Bonne idée la simplification! 

A.


----------



## ange_63 (2 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Inscrits*
[K = Keynote]​  - Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa *K*
- Teo *K*
- WebOliver *K*
- Balooners *K*
- Valoriel *K*
- Taho! *K*
- J_K
- maiwen *K*
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer *K*
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Cillian *K*
- Lastrada *K*
- Angie *K*
- iMax
- Marco68 *K*
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone *K*
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass *K*
- PoorMonsteR 
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- ange_63
- jall94 *K*
- Human-Fly 
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman *K*
- DarkNeo
- Casodex *K*
- El_ChiCo *K*
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Adrienhb *K*
- gabploer *K*
- claque2000 *K*
- billyidoll
- I-bouk *K*
- Macintosheux *K*
- 


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
 - ange_63
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Inscrits*
[K = Keynote]​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa *K*
- Teo *K*
- WebOliver *K*
- Balooners *K*
- Valoriel *K*
- Taho! *K*
- J_K
- maiwen *K*
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer *K*
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Fab'Fab
- Cillian *K*
- Lastrada *K*
- Angie *K*
- iMax
- Marco68 *K*
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone *K*
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass *K*
- PoorMonsteR 
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab*K*
- ange_63
- jall94 *K*
- Human-Fly 
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman *K*
- DarkNeo
- Casodex *K*
- El_ChiCo *K*
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Adrienhb *K*
- gabploer *K*
- claque2000 *K*
- billyidoll
- I-bouk *K*
- Macintosheux *K*
- 


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- 


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
 - ange_63
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2005)

Je serai à la Keynote du mardi matin, puis sur l'expo (avec quelques passages sur le stand du POmmier)

Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et avatar MacG





r e m y


----------



## 2Bad (2 Septembre 2005)

Vous pouvez me rajouter?   
Je viens pour le Keynote et je serai là le mardi et mercredi pour l'Expo.

Merci 



2Bad


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

Hé, ho, les fainéants, on se prend par la main et on s'inscrit  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 
*Inscrits*
[K = Keynote]​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa *K*
- Teo *K*
- WebOliver *K*
- Balooners *K*
- Valoriel *K*
- Taho! *K*
- J_K
- maiwen *K*
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer *K*
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Fab'Fab
- Cillian *K*
- Lastrada *K*
- Angie *K*
- iMax
- Marco68 *K*
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone *K*
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass *K*
- PoorMonsteR 
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab*K*
- ange_63
- jall94 *K*
- Human-Fly 
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman *K*
- DarkNeo
- Casodex *K*
- El_ChiCo *K*
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Adrienhb *K*
- gabploer *K*
- claque2000 *K*
- billyidoll
- I-bouk *K*
- Macintosheux *K*
- r e m y *K*
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (2 Septembre 2005)

... J'ai reçu mon badge pour la keynote ce midi.


----------



## Taho! (3 Septembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> ... J'ai reçu mon badge pour la keynote ce midi.


je viens d'avoir le mien !


----------



## I-bouk (3 Septembre 2005)

idem, je l'ai reçu aussi ce matin


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 
*Inscrits*
[K = Keynote]​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa *K*
- Teo *K*
- WebOliver *K*
- Balooners *K*
- Valoriel *K*
- Taho! *K*
- J_K
- maiwen *K*
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer *K*
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Fab'Fab
- Cillian *K*
- Lastrada *K*
- Angie *K*
- iMax
- Marco68 *K*
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone *K*
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass *K*
- PoorMonsteR 
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab*K*
- ange_63
- jall94 *K*
- Human-Fly 
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman *K*
- DarkNeo
- Casodex *K*
- El_ChiCo *K*
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Adrienhb *K*
- gabploer *K*
- claque2000 *K*
- billyidoll
- I-bouk *K*
- Macintosheux *K*
- r e m y *K*
- Bompi *K*
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2005)

Au passage : les expérimentés peuvent-ils nous donner quelques indications concernant le Keynote ? Faut-il arriver très tôt pour avoir une place assise, voire une place tout court ? Ou de toutes façons tout est-il déjà phagocyté par les VIP ?


----------



## I-bouk (3 Septembre 2005)

Très très bonne question bompi


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Au passage : les expérimentés peuvent-ils nous donner quelques indications concernant le Keynote ? Faut-il arriver très tôt pour avoir une place assise, voire une place tout court ? Ou de toutes façons tout est-il déjà phagocyté par les VIP ?




 [mode Port'Nawak on] 

 Tu pourras toujours leur dire que tu es dans le carré VIP de MacGénération. Cela peut les impressionner, et dans le doute, ils t'installeront peut-être à une place d'honneur en te faisant des courbettes... :king:
 

 [mode Port'Nawak off]


----------



## 2Bad (4 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 
*Inscrits*
[K = Keynote]​- Bengilli
- golf
- Naru Narusegawa *K*
- Teo *K*
- WebOliver *K*
- Balooners *K*
- Valoriel *K*
- Taho! *K*
- J_K
- maiwen *K*
- [MGZ] alèm
- Le_magi61
- Macinside
- Karl40
- Kathy h 
- Silvia
- Foguenne
- gKatarn
- Freelancer *K*
- Macounette
- pim
- Mitch
- Lemmy 
- Fab'Fab
- Cillian *K*
- Lastrada *K*
- Angie *K*
- iMax
- Marco68 *K*
- LeCcM
- Nektarfl
- MrStone *K*
- Yakamya
- Caillou 
- TibomonG4
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Mamacass *K*
- PoorMonsteR 
- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab*K*
- ange_63
- jall94 *K*
- Human-Fly 
- Boodou
- Mille Sabords 
- Stargazer
- nounours78
- playaman *K*
- DarkNeo
- Casodex *K*
- El_ChiCo *K*
- yvos
- quetzalk
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Adrienhb *K*
- gabploer *K*
- claque2000 *K*
- billyidoll
- I-bouk *K*
- Macintosheux *K*
- r e m y *K*
- Bompi *K*
- 2Bad *K*
-


_________________________________________
*Annoncez vos visites...*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## appleman (4 Septembre 2005)

salut tout le monde!

petite question: quelqu'un aurait t'il demandé un badge dont il ne se servirai pas  ou en aurait t'il un en plus car j'ai oublié de demander le mien et j'aurai bien fait le déplacement jusqu'à Paris pour voir l'apple expo mais surtout le keynote.

merci de me le dire si c'est le cas, ça serait trés sympa!

A bientot peut etre


----------



## pim (4 Septembre 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde!
> 
> petite question: quelqu'un aurait t'il demandé un badge dont il ne se servirai pas  ou en aurait t'il un en plus car j'ai oublié de demander le mien et j'aurai bien fait le déplacement jusqu'à Paris pour voir l'apple expo mais surtout le keynote.
> 
> ...



Bonjour appleman,

Ma réponse est très bête, mais pourquoi ne pas t'inscrire toi-même directement !


----------



## Taho! (4 Septembre 2005)

Oui, il est encore temps !


----------



## Taho! (4 Septembre 2005)

Voilà, je viens de finir d'ajouter tout le monde au calendrier Æ.info (voire signature) !


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Septembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Très très bonne question bompi


 
Et il y a de très bonnes réponses sur ce forum... si, si.
Mais pour faire bref... pour le keynote, il faut arriver au moins deux heures avant.
Enfin... la question se pose-t-elle toujours? 

A.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et il y a de très bonnes réponses sur ce forum... si, si.
> Mais pour faire bref... pour le keynote, il faut arriver au moins deux heures avant.
> Enfin... la question se pose-t-elle toujours?
> 
> A.



La question ne se pose plus.


----------



## kathy h (5 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La question ne se pose plus.




c'est clair , quoi que en arrivant Un an avant ( pour la Keynote de 2006) on a une chance d'avoir une place


----------



## golf (5 Septembre 2005)

Voilà, tout est dit 

On va donc se concentrer uniquement sur Qui vient et Quand


----------



## golf (5 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 

*Qui vient et Quand*​

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2005)

je crois qu'on peut enlever le paragraphe sur la keynote?


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 

*Qui vient et Quand*​

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin [Keynote] :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
 - 

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'on peut enlever le paragraphe sur la keynote?


 Pareil, je viens de lire la nious, pfff, moi qui venait de recevoir mon ticket


----------



## appleman (5 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour appleman,
> 
> Ma réponse est très bête, mais pourquoi ne pas t'inscrire toi-même directement !




juste pour la mise au point vu que maintenant ça n'a plus d'intérét mais je vous avais demandé une place car tout simplement, lorsque je voulais m'inscrire pour le keynote avec mes mots de passe et id: il me disait que c'était trop tard... voila mais merci quand meme!


----------



## Taho! (5 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 

*Qui vient et Quand*​

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
 - 

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## I-bouk (5 Septembre 2005)

euh, le pommier ? c'est quoi ? un bar avec tous le monde de Macgé ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​ 

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- [I-bouk]
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
 - 

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (5 Septembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> euh, le pommier ? c'est quoi ? un bar avec tous le monde de Macgé ?


On peut voir ça comme ça... mais faudra qu'on laisse la place aux autres quand même  !

C'est le stand (D90-E91) des principaux sites Mac. Plus d'info sur leur site (pas à jour ! )


----------



## I-bouk (5 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*​

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- playaman
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- 


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (6 Septembre 2005)

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que, bien qu'inscrite à l'AE, je ne pourrai pas venir à Paris cette année... désolée.


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que, bien qu'inscrite à l'AE, je ne pourrai pas venir à Paris cette année... désolée.


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que, bien qu'inscrite à l'AE, je ne pourrai pas venir à Paris cette année... désolée.


 Zut alors ! 
Mauvaise nouvelle !


----------



## playaman (6 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Zut alors !
> Mauvaise nouvelle !




... En effet !


----------



## playaman (6 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- 


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- playaman
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (6 Septembre 2005)

Bin désolée...  mais après le déménagement et les vacances, ce ne sera pas possible... :rose:


----------



## I-bouk (6 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk ( ou jeudi )


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk ( ou mercredi )


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- playaman
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk ( ou jeudi )


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk ( ou mercredi )


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn (en fin d'aprem)
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn (jusqu'en début d'aprem)
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

Suite à des demandes diverses et après réflexions, les habitués de la "Bouffe de Paris" vous propose de les rejoindre : Paris : AE 2005 : la bouffe exceptionnelle du 22...


----------



## iNano (8 Septembre 2005)

Petit message pour vous dire que Virpeen et moi annulons notre venue... On est dégoûtées, mais pas moyen de faire autrement... 
On espère que vous nous accepterez une autre fois pour faire la fête à Paname...


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Petit message pour vous dire que Virpeen et moi annulons notre venue... On est dégoûtées, mais pas moyen de faire autrement...
> On espère que vous nous accepterez une autre fois pour faire la fête à Paname...



 Personnellement, j'espère que vous reviendrez très vite à Paris pour nous voir un peu. 
 Et je suis certain que tout le monde pense comme moi, chère jumelle. 

 Ce n'est que partie remise.


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Petit message pour vous dire que Virpeen et moi annulons notre venue... On est dégoûtées, mais pas moyen de faire autrement...
> On espère que vous nous accepterez une autre fois pour faire la fête à Paname...


Alors ce sera pour votre ÆS


----------



## maiwen (8 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Petit message pour vous dire que Virpeen et moi annulons notre venue... On est dégoûtées, mais pas moyen de faire autrement...
> On espère que vous nous accepterez une autre fois pour faire la fête à Paname...


    

il faudra que vous veniez vite après alors hein :rose:

bisous à virpeen  


 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Petit message pour vous dire que Virpeen et moi annulons notre venue... On est dégoûtées, mais pas moyen de faire autrement...
> On espère que vous nous accepterez une autre fois pour faire la fête à Paname...



Pfffffffff    

Ce sera pour une autre fois !


----------



## golf (9 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk ( ou jeudi )
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk ( ou mercredi )
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn (en fin d'aprem)
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- El_ChiCo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn (jusqu'en début d'aprem)
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk ( ou jeudi )
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk ( ou mercredi )
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn (en fin d'aprem)
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn (jusqu'en début d'aprem)
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Septembre 2005)

mauvaise nouvelle les gens... Je viens d'apprendre que ca sera pile pendant mon week end d'intégration... Du coup, je ne pourrais pas me joindre à vous... Ca m'énerve un peu cette histoire mais toupi...

une prochaine fois...


----------



## ultra' (10 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, même si je ne suis pas trop présent sur MacGé, je tenais à dire que moi et Bioscoop seront présents à l'Apple expo le vendredi


----------



## golf (10 Septembre 2005)

Alors on se met dans la liste à la bonne journée   :rateau:


----------



## ultra' (10 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*


*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada 
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk ( ou jeudi )
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk ( ou mercredi )
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn (en fin d'aprem)
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K (peut-être en fin de matinée)
- PoorMonsteR (peut-être)
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- 

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- lastrada
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn (jusqu'en début d'aprem)
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (11 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- 

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- pim
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (11 Septembre 2005)

Moi je viens de m'acheter un ibook alors, ça me ferait un peu cher pour 5 jours... et puis sécher les cours, je crois que les élèves jaseraient...
 

Profitez-bien!


----------



## golf (11 Septembre 2005)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de m'acheter un ibook alors, ça me ferait un peu cher pour 5 jours... et puis sécher les cours, je crois que les élèves jaseraient...


Quoi :affraid:
Tu veux pas être sur la photo des portables  :mouais:
Rends ton iBook tout de suite  :bebe:


----------



## iNano (11 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quoi :affraid:
> Tu veux pas être sur la photo des portables  :mouais:
> Rends ton iBook tout de suite  :bebe:


Chuis encore plus dégoûtée de ne pas venir  ... Je rêve d'être sur cette photo...


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (11 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Rends ton iBook tout de suite  :bebe:


Quand tu penses que si je le revendais au prix que je l'ai acheté (1000 euros) ça ne paierait même pas le billet d'avion!
Conclusion : j'aurais dû acquérir un powerbook...


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Septembre 2005)

bouh je ne serai pas sur la photo des powers books


----------



## pim (11 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- 

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- 

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## litle_big_one (13 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour

Pour raisons familiales, je dois sortir de ma brousse et aller roder du côté de paris, plus précisément Evry, le 19° et poncarré vers disneyland et celà, entre vendredi 23 et dimanche 25.

Bonne opportunité d'aller à l'apple expo samedi. Oui mais, pour les habitués, y aller en ouature, en métro (rer ...), mais où laisser la ouature ?

Si vous avez des conseils ...

merci  
bob


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
vu les travaux sur les boulevards devant le parc des expo, vu la circulation parisienne, vu comment roule les parisiens (un peu comme moi :rateau: ) : 
Prends le metr, c'est plus tranquille !


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Septembre 2005)

Erf, au pire ça fait une expérience, hein !  Si tu veux connaître les joies des embouteillages parisiens, les fangios (voir au dessus, cela dit, moi aussi), itou itou, ben y'a des parcs de stationnements à la Porte de Versailles.


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

Si tu as la possibilité de louer un 2 roues, c'est le mieux...


----------



## quetzalk (14 Septembre 2005)

Pareil : pour un trajet comme ça (banlieue est -> Paris sud) en pleine journée, tu peux de retrouver scotché comme tu n'imagines pas (genre 2 h aller idem retour...  :mouais: ) à moins d'un colossal coup de chance. Il te restera alors à raquer pour le parking sur place, je ne sais pas les tarifs mais à mon avis ça doit cogner sec...  :rateau: 
Si on te loue/prête une moto lègue moi d'abord ton ipod, et on évitera les plaisanteries douteuses sur le don d'organes   .
Si tu prends le RER attention quand même aux pannes, grèves, bandes de racailles et flics trop nerveux. Ne sors pas sans armes.
Quant au métro - si tu arrives jusqu'aux portes de Paris, on n'y est jamais à l'abri des inondations, attentats, incendies, mouvements de foule et autres actes de barbaries perpétrés par des psychopathes. :affraid: 
L'hélico c'est cool   mais encore un peu cher.

Bref, comme de plusieurs maux il faut choisir le moindre : prends quand même le RER puis le métro (ou bus) (*) ça t'évitera de devenir bête dans un embouteillage potentiellement monstrueux ou de te faire peur en deux-roues.



(*) un excellent site pour trouver son chemin quand on n'est pas trop francilien (et même, d'ailleurs)


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Septembre 2005)

Je crois qu'un consensus se degagaent en faveur des transports en commun ! 
C'est à mon avis, le meilleur mode de transport, au moins quand on ne connais pas bien Paris!


----------



## yvos (14 Septembre 2005)

RER + Metro. Jamais d'embouteillages et ça marche. Tu prend un bouquin et voilà, 20 pages et t'es arrivé. Elle est pas belle la vie?


----------



## litle_big_one (14 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour et merci pour vos conseils  

Ce sera metro et rer suivant l'endroit ou je pose la voiture.

La moto/2 roues, nan madame n'aime pas  

J'ai pas encore d'ipod, quand au don d'organes ... (y a une date de prescription ?    )

Ha oui, si vous voyez 2 ahuris, l'air paumé en côte de maille, ben c'est nous     

bob


----------



## yvos (14 Septembre 2005)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et merci pour vos conseils
> 
> Ce sera metro et rer suivant l'endroit ou je pose la voiture.
> 
> ...


 

pour info, va voir cette carte, pour les parkings et parcs relais..
http://www.stp-paris.fr/voyager/parc_relais/images/plan%20parc%20relais%202003.pdf


----------



## golf (14 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*
*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 
*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- 

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​


*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
- in_mac_we_trust (pas sur)
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- 

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust (un pot a payer) 
- 



_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## quetzalk (16 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​


*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
- in_mac_we_trust (pas sur)
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- 

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust (un pot a payer) 
- 



_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
- in_mac_we_trust
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- Teo
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- 

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
- in_mac_we_trust
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- 

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux
-

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- I-Bouk
-


*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
- in_mac_we_trust
- 


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- 

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2005)

*J - 2*​


----------



## appleman (18 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
- in_mac_we_trust
- Roberto Vendez
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- 

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Malow (18 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
- in_mac_we_trust
- Roberto Vendez
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- Malow
- Jahrom

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2005)

Sauf miracle, pas d'AppleExpo pour moi cette année.    
(J'écris à Steve J; pour demander l'AE en octobre la prochaine fois, plus simple de se libérer. )


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

*J - 1*​


----------



## Macounette (19 Septembre 2005)

C'est demain !  amusez-vous bien


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Septembre 2005)

Merci.


Vous avez reçu le mail de l'Apple expo ce matin?  Vous avez vu? Il y a une nocturne... jusqu'à 8h!!! Une heure de plus... ah hum...  :bebe:  
A.


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
- in_mac_we_trust
- Roberto Vendez
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  [Nocturne 20h]*
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- I-Bouk
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- Malow
- Jahrom
-

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## MrStone (19 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> 
> Vous avez reçu le mail de l'Apple expo ce matin?  Vous avez vu? Il y a une nocturne... jusqu'à 8h!!! Une heure de plus... ah hum...  :bebe:
> A.



C'est vrai qu'en ce moment à 20h il fait déjà presque nuit   :rateau:


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

*H - 24*​


----------



## Bilbo (19 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
- in_mac_we_trust
- Roberto Vendez
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  [Nocturne 20h]*
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- I-Bouk
- Bilbo
-


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- Bilbo
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- Malow
- Jahrom
-

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (19 Septembre 2005)

BOn, je suis à l'hôtel, mais alors qu'est ce que ça peut être cher le Wifi chez Orange !!!! 60 euros la semaine, c'est du pure délire. Enfin bon voilà


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> BOn, je suis à l'hôtel, mais alors qu'est ce que ça peut être cher le Wifi chez Orange !!!! 60 euros la semaine, c'est du pure délire. Enfin bon voilà


 
Trouve un MacDo, c'est gratuit là-bas. Bon d'accord faut y entrer. 

A.


----------



## Balooners (19 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Trouve un MacDo, c'est gratuit là-bas. Bon d'accord faut y entrer.
> 
> A.




Oui mais bon  j'ai pas envie d'aller au MacDo tous les jours non plus


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

webo est orange ?


----------



## chokobelle (19 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
- in_mac_we_trust
- Roberto Vendez
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  [Nocturne 20h]*
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
- Chokobelle

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- I-Bouk
- Bilbo
- Chokobelle


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- Bilbo
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- Malow
- Jahrom
-

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Trouve un MacDo, c'est gratuit là-bas. Bon d'accord faut y entrer.





			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon  j'ai pas envie d'aller au MacDo tous les jours non plus


Mouarfff...
Baloon et MacDo    Le plus dur c'est surtout de le faire sortir  :rateau:


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

Je reviens du stand de la porte de Versailles :affraid:

Ne venez surtout pas au Parc des Expos, Porte de Versailles, en auto.

A cause des travaux du tramway, c'est le bordel tant au niveau parking que, surtout, niveau circulation !

Pour les mêmes raisons, évitez la ligne de bus PC1...​


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Cillian
- MrStone
- maiwen 
- Mamacass
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- Macintosheux
- Bompi
- Human-Fly
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Adrienhb
- Macintosheux

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada 
- Cillian
- MrStone
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- Kathy h 
- Adrienhb
- gabploer
- claque2000
- Macintosheux
- r e m y 
- Bompi
- I-Bouk
- Appleman
- 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly 
- nounours78
- claque2000
- I-Bouk 
- in_mac_we_trust
- Roberto Vendez
-


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  [Nocturne 20h]*
- matin :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mamacass
- Human-Fly
- claque2000
- Chokobelle

midi :
- Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- WebO
- claque2000
- I-Bouk
- Bilbo
- Chokobelle


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- Human-Fly 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- Bilbo
- Angie
-

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- Angie
-


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Human-Fly
- Mille Sabords
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- Malow
- Jahrom
-

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Virpeen (19 Septembre 2005)

J'suis dégoûtée, j'suis dégoûtée, j'suis dégoûtée... :rateau:

J'aurais bien voulu tous vous rencontrer à l'Apple Expo, voir Taho! avec son beau chapeau et sa chemise à fleurs... :love:

Joyeuse Apple Expo à tous !  :love:


----------



## Bilbo (19 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Baloon et MacDo    Le plus dur c'est surtout de le faire sortir  :rateau:


Tout à fait, quand Ballooners a le WiFi, plus rien n'existe.  

À+


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, quand Ballooners a le WiFi, plus rien n'existe.


Non, ça c'est Mackie  :rateau:
D'ailleurs, il donne même son BigMenu à Baloon pour faire de la place sur son plateau pour y poser son PB


----------



## Bilbo (19 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> webo est orange ?


Ben il est modo d'iGeneration.fr, ça doit venir de là. Non ? 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (19 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça c'est Mackie


Au fait, il n'est plus dans la liste. Un oubli ?

À+


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> ..voir Taho!


Si tu ne viens pas za Taho!, Taho! ira za toi


----------



## I-bouk (19 Septembre 2005)

Faut arrive vachement tôt pour l'apple expo ? 15 minute avant ça joue pour pas trop faire la queue  ??


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2005)

*H - 11*​


----------



## Jamseth (20 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Je suis un récent switcher d'un mois environ, mais je compte bien passer à l'apple expo au moins une journée pour voir un peu ce qu'il y aura(sur les stands, les offres d'emploi mais je viens aussi pour les autres macintosheries  ). 

Je pense être là pour toute la journée de demain.


*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Cillian
 - MrStone
 - maiwen 
 - Mamacass
 - Adrienhb
 - gabploer
 - Macintosheux
 - Bompi
 - Human-Fly
 - I-Bouk
 - Appleman
- Jamseth
 -

midi :
 - Fab'Fab
 - Adrienhb
 - Macintosheux

- après-midi :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada 
 - Cillian
 - MrStone
 - Human-Fly
 - Casodex
 - Kathy h 
 - Adrienhb
 - gabploer
 - claque2000
 - Macintosheux
 - r e m y 
 - Bompi
 - I-Bouk
 - Appleman
- Jamseth
 - 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mamacass
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - claque2000
 - 

midi :
 - Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - Human-Fly 
 - nounours78
 - claque2000
 - I-Bouk 
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - Roberto Vendez
 -


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  [Nocturne 20h]*
- matin :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mamacass
 - Human-Fly
 - claque2000
 -

midi :
 - Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - claque2000
 - I-Bouk
 -


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian 
 - Mamacass 
 - Human-Fly 
 - WebO
 - AOSTE
 - playaman
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
 - Fab'Fab
 - Quetzalk

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Human-Fly
 - Casodex
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 -


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - iTof
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Human-Fly
 - Mille Sabords
 - WebO
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 -

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Yakamya
 - Caillou
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Human-Fly
 - [MGZ] alèm
 - playaman
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - gabploer
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - Teo
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - lumai
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 -


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Septembre 2005)

bienvenue sur MacG et à l'Apple Expo


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Cillian
 - MrStone
 - maiwen 
 - Mamacass
 - Adrienhb
 - gabploer
 - Macintosheux
 - Bompi
 - Human-Fly
 - I-Bouk
 - Appleman
- Jamseth
 -

midi :
 - Fab'Fab
 - Adrienhb
 - Macintosheux

- après-midi :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada 
 - Cillian
 - MrStone
 - Human-Fly
 - Casodex
 - Kathy h 
 - Adrienhb
 - gabploer
 - claque2000
 - Macintosheux
 - r e m y 
 - Bompi
 - I-Bouk
 - Appleman
- Jamseth
 - 

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mamacass
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - claque2000
 - 

midi :
 - Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - Human-Fly 
 - nounours78
 - claque2000
 - I-Bouk 
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - Roberto Vendez
 -


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  [Nocturne 20h]*
- matin :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mamacass
 - Human-Fly
 - claque2000
 -

midi :
 - Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - claque2000
 - I-Bouk
 -


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian 
 - Mamacass 
 - Human-Fly 
 - WebO
 - AOSTE
 - playaman
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
 - Fab'Fab
 - Quetzalk

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Human-Fly
 - Casodex
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 -


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - iTof
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Human-Fly
 - Mille Sabords
 - WebO
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 - Spyro
 -

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Yakamya
 - Caillou
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Human-Fly
 - [MGZ] alèm
 - playaman
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - gabploer
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - Teo
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - lumai
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 - Spyro
 -


----------



## Jamseth (20 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue sur MacG et à l'Apple Expo




Merci


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2005)

*H - 3*


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2005)

*H - 2*


----------



## Mille Sabords (20 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Cillian
 - MrStone
 - maiwen 
 - Mamacass
 - Adrienhb
 - gabploer
 - Macintosheux
 - Bompi
 - Human-Fly
 - I-Bouk
 - Appleman
- Jamseth
 -

midi :
 - Fab'Fab
 - Adrienhb
 - Macintosheux

- après-midi :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada 
 - Cillian
 - MrStone
 - Human-Fly
 - Casodex
 - Kathy h 
 - Adrienhb
 - gabploer
 - claque2000
 - Macintosheux
 - r e m y 
 - Bompi
 - I-Bouk
 - Appleman
- Jamseth
 - Mille Sabords (changement de programme)

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mamacass
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - claque2000
 - 

midi :
 - Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - Human-Fly 
 - nounours78
 - claque2000
 - I-Bouk 
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - Roberto Vendez
 -


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  [Nocturne 20h]*
- matin :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mamacass
 - Human-Fly
 - claque2000
 -

midi :
 - Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - claque2000
 - I-Bouk
 -


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian 
 - Mamacass 
 - Human-Fly 
 - WebO
 - AOSTE
 - playaman
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
 - Fab'Fab
 - Quetzalk

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Human-Fly
 - Casodex
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 -


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - iTof
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 - Spyro
 -

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Yakamya
 - Caillou
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Human-Fly
 - [MGZ] alèm
 - playaman
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - gabploer
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - Teo
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - lumai
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 - Spyro


----------



## MrStone (20 Septembre 2005)

Comme dirait Golf :

*H - 1*







  




Bon allez c'est pas le tout, faut que je me mette en route si je veux arriver à l'heure


----------



## kathy h (20 Septembre 2005)

bon et bien à tout à l'heure tout le monde ,  je passerai vous faire coucou vers 14 heures au Stand du Pommier     . 

Faut que je m'achète une souris moi .. 


EDit : j'ai un problème : j'ai bien ma carte de crédit mais je n'ai pas  mon  " T-Shirt Macgé "


----------



## coolmac (20 Septembre 2005)

Bonjours à tous,

Y a-t-il un Suisse en visite à l'Apple Expo ?

Si oui serait-il possible de prendre un exemplaire du CD de RapidWeaver sur le stand RealMac Software ?
Le stand est le suivant : #54

Voici un plan de situation:
http://www.realmacsoftware.com/company/blog/files/page6_blog_entry114_1.jpg

Et de l'envoyer depuis la Suisse par poste ?

Je dédomagerais bien sûr le volontaire pour cette perte de temps ;-)

Merci de vos réponse et bonne visite pour les chanceux qui seront dans le temple des Mac.

A.Kaiser


----------



## Taho! (20 Septembre 2005)

Live from le Pommier, juste derrière un grand barbu 
dans une grosse demi-heure, la photo PowerBook 1 !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

pas d'bol cette AE D


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Live from le Pommier, juste derrière un grand barbu
> dans une grosse demi-heure, la photo PowerBook 1 !




T'étais tellement occupé ce midi que j'ai même pas pu te dire bonjour. Pourtant, t'avais un beau chapeau!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Septembre 2005)

Bon, avec un peu de chance, je viendrai samedi aussi 

mais je ne resterai que la journée


----------



## Macounette (20 Septembre 2005)

C'te photo PowerBook, c'est raciste :mouais: c'est pas gentil de boycotter les iBook


----------



## FANREM (20 Septembre 2005)

Finalement, un petit trou dans mon emploi du temps, et hop, c'est AE de 12 h à 15 h 30 aujourd'hui. 
J'ai trouve l'expo plutot sympa parce qu'il y a moins de place pour les marchands et les editeurs/Importateurs sont de retour : Quark, Microsoft (qui a un stand consacré aux demos d'office et meme une presentation des possibilités de la X 360), sans oublier Casio, Nikon, Logitech, Bose et bien d'autres

Si j'ajoute qu'il y a beaucoup de monde ce 1er jour,  ca augure d'un bon demarrage, 

et pour finir, on rencontre dans les allées plein de membres de Mac G en representation, ils se reconnaitront

Du coup, j'y retourne jeudi AM certainement   :love:


----------



## pim (20 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'te photo PowerBook, c'est raciste :mouais: c'est pas gentil de boycotter les iBook



Ah bon ? Ceux qui ont un iBook ne peuvent pas venir ???


----------



## Macounette (20 Septembre 2005)

je ne fais que citer un certain GO chapeauté  



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Live from le Pommier, juste derrière un grand barbu
> dans une grosse demi-heure,* la photo PowerBook 1* !



raciste, j'vous dis


----------



## playaman (20 Septembre 2005)

... Sur les photos y'a de tout...
Mais c'est comme ça que ça s'appelle, c'est étrange


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas étrange, c'est le terme générique  
Les iBooks c'est une invention récente, et c'est jamais qu'une catégorie nouvelle de powerbooks inventée par le service marketing de Steve pour abuser les masses victimes de la propagande euh... oui enfin bref


----------



## Macounette (20 Septembre 2005)

Boah, je taquinais, c'est tout .


----------



## I-bouk (20 Septembre 2005)

Bon c'était super ! pour ma 1ere Apple Expo j'ai adoré ! voir tout les gars de macgé et tout ! bref sublime  ! merci a Taho et tous ces acolytes et alcoolique 


 voici déja l'arrivé au salon 






et puis voilà le stand Apple 






A vue des rangé de Mac






des magnifiques PowerMac avec Cinéma display 30"






avec des xServe et tout  :smile: 






Après petite partie sur le stand de ludomac  ( le vainqueur avait un cadeau, mais a pas gagné )






Après beaucoup de marche et de découverte oui toujours des Mac des mac et des mac... , des présentations et tout !  bein je vous met les plus belle photo en vrac...

voili voilou  


























Ah et bien halluciné sur cette tablette graphique ou la tablette graphique et l'écran...






voilà ! a tout les non chanceux qui ne pourons pas y allé ! et a ceux qui vont bientot la découvrir..
  :indecis:   

    

je laisse la photo officiel des powerbook a bein aux mex officiel quoi


----------



## Taho! (20 Septembre 2005)

alcooliques, alcooliques :mouais:

La photo PowerBook, j'y suis allé avec un iBook, donc heu. Oui, c'est un terme générique pour parler des portables Apple... y'avait pas mal d'iBooks d'ailleurs

la photo : http://www.apple-expo.info/php/?mod=photo&id=2


----------



## kathy h (20 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> alcooliques, alcooliques :mouais:
> 
> La photo PowerBook, j'y suis allé avec un iBook, donc heu. Oui, c'est un terme générique pour parler des portables Apple... y'avait pas mal d'iBooks d'ailleurs
> 
> la photo : http://www.apple-expo.info/php/?mod=photo&id=2



et bien il en fait une tête le père golf sur la photo


----------



## maiwen (21 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien il en fait une tête le père golf sur la photo


c'est peut-être parce que c'est moi qui ai pris la photo ( fière  ) ... 

mais il a l'air tout malheureux


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Septembre 2005)

il a l'air de pas du tout s'intéresser à toi...


----------



## maiwen (21 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> il a l'air de pas du tout s'intéresser à toi...


rooo ... bah vi je sais ... naméo ! c'était pour rire   

c'est parce qu'il ne m'avait pas vue ... sinon évidemment


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Septembre 2005)

il t'aurait sauté dessus, c'est ca ?


----------



## pim (21 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est peut-être parce que c'est moi qui ai pris la photo ( fière  ) ...
> 
> mais il a l'air tout malheureux



C'est normal il attendais une mise à jour du PowerBook pour pouvoir s'en acheter un tout beau, et là il est vachement déçu comme nous tous    

(ça ça sens le post qui va être viré dans la "Déviation des fraises" vite fait   )

:modo:


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Septembre 2005)

Ben mis à part vous (re)voir et faire la photo, j'étais plutôt déçu par le salon cette année:
- Pas de keynote
- Un salon tout chtit
- Donc beaucoup moins d'exposants (ouais ok l'an dernier ce n'était que des trucs pour iPod, n'empêche)
- Un coin Japon ridicule (et avec très peu de liens avec le mac (par contre avec l'iPod   )
- Aucune vraie grosse nouveauté
- Pas trouvé d'offres si terribles que ça (sauf p'tet pour les jeux, mais fallait pas forcément aller au fond).

Bref... on va attendre la suivante hein! 

A.


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal il attendais une mise à jour du PowerBook pour pouvoir s'en acheter un tout beau, et là il est vachement déçu comme nous tous
> 
> (ça ça sens le post qui va être viré dans la "Déviation des fraises" vite fait   )
> 
> :modo:


Tu sais, maintenant que l'expo est lancée...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Mardi 20 septembre 2005... *
- matin (ouverture du salon à 11h) :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Cillian
 - MrStone
 - maiwen 
 - Mamacass
 - Adrienhb
 - gabploer
 - Macintosheux
 - Bompi
 - Human-Fly
 - I-Bouk
 - Appleman
- Jamseth
 -

midi :
 - Fab'Fab
 - Adrienhb
 - Macintosheux

- après-midi :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada 
 - Cillian
 - MrStone
 - Human-Fly
 - Casodex
 - Kathy h 
 - Adrienhb
 - gabploer
 - claque2000
 - Macintosheux
 - r e m y 
 - Bompi
 - I-Bouk
 - Appleman
- Jamseth
 - Mille Sabords (changement de programme)

*Mercredi 21 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mamacass
 - WebO
 - claque2000
 - 

midi :
 - Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - nounours78
 - claque2000
 - I-Bouk 
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - Roberto Vendez
 -


*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005...  [Nocturne 20h]*
- matin :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mamacass
 - claque2000
 -

midi :
 - Fab'Fab

- après-midi :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Cillian
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - claque2000
 - I-Bouk
 -


*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian 
 - Mamacass 
 - Human-Fly 
 - WebO
 - AOSTE
 - playaman
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
 - Fab'Fab
 - Quetzalk

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Human-Fly
 - Casodex
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 -


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - iTof
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 - Spyro
 -

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Yakamya
 - Caillou
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Human-Fly
 - [MGZ] alèm
 - playaman
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - gabploer
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - Teo
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - lumai
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 - Spyro





***************************************************************************

(Empêchement de dernière minute ; je reviens à partir de demain après-midi.  )


----------



## toys (22 Septembre 2005)

je passe vous voire demain.

heu non tout a l'heure   il est déjà demain


----------



## Stargazer (22 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je passe vous voire demain.
> 
> heu non tout a l'heure   il est déjà demain



Ah c'est cool ça !


----------



## toys (22 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est cool ça !


tu y est demain?


----------



## chokobelle (22 Septembre 2005)

Allez hop jme prépare, et je file dans le train pour aller voir les pommes   

par contre je risque d'être trop timide pour m'arreter au stand du forum  , mais si vous voyez une brunette en bermuda jeter des regards insistants, c'est moi  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

Arg je vais rater la seule nouveauté de l'expo !!!


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop jme prépare, et je file dans le train pour aller voir les pommes
> 
> par contre je risque d'être trop timide pour m'arreter au stand du forum  , mais si vous voyez une brunette en bermuda jeter des regards insistants, c'est moi  :rateau:




alors là, si mackie te capte pas toi...


----------



## maiwen (22 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop jme prépare, et je file dans le train pour aller voir les pommes
> 
> par contre je risque d'être trop timide pour m'arreter au stand du forum  , mais si vous voyez une brunette en bermuda jeter des regards insistants, c'est moi  :rateau:


j'aurai l'oeil,  moi ex-seule fille de macgé sur l'apple expo ( excepté kathyh qui est passée  :love: )

 

puis mackie n'est pas là  ... enfin... pas physiquement là   mais on pense à lui tout le temps


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2005)

malheureuse !!!!! avec des phrases comme ça, il va souffrir de priapisme !! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Septembre 2005)

Ah, il n'avait pas déjà choppé cette maladie-là ?


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> malheureuse !!!!! avec des phrases comme ça, il va être souffrir de priapisme !! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


il ne semble pas être le seul, puisqu'en principe, on tape au clavier avec les mains


----------



## goldensun (22 Septembre 2005)

je passe d'ici une demie heure


----------



## Macoufi (22 Septembre 2005)

Otez-moi d'un doute. :rateau: 
Quand on s'est inscrit à l'AppleExpo il y a quelques temps déjà,
et qu'on a reçu par mail un "badge electronique",
ça ne nous exonère pas du prix de l'entrée, that's it ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Septembre 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Otez-moi d'un doute. :rateau:
> Quand on s'est inscrit à l'AppleExpo il y a quelques temps déjà,
> et qu'on a reçu par mail un "badge electronique",
> ça ne nous exonère pas du prix de l'entrée, that's it ?


si si , quand tu as ton badge tu le présentes à l'entrée et tu passes  

coucou de la bergère depuis le stand du pommier


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou de la bergère depuis le stand du pommier



Et chokobelle alors vous l'avez vue ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et chokobelle alors vous l'avez vue ?


chokobelle elle est passée mais tout le monde ne l'a pas vu, on espère qu'elle repassera


----------



## Malow (22 Septembre 2005)

juste en passant....coucou à tous ceux qui sont sur le stand !!!


----------



## maiwen (22 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> juste en passant....coucou à tous ceux qui sont sur le stand !!!


le coucou est passé


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chokobelle elle est passée mais tout le monde ne l'a pas vu, on espère qu'elle repassera


ben je l'espère aussi


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

culcul


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91 (au fond de l'Expo*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian 
 - Mamacass 
 - Human-Fly 
 - WebO
 - AOSTE
 - playaman
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
 - Fab'Fab
 - Quetzalk

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Human-Fly
 - Casodex
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 -


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - iTof
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Human-Fly
 - WebO
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 - Spyro
 -

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Yakamya
 - Caillou
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Human-Fly
 - [MGZ] alèm
 - playaman
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - gabploer
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - Teo
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - lumai
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 - Spyro


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> juste en passant....coucou à tous ceux qui sont sur le stand !!!



Coucou aussi et à ce soir ! 



			
				goldensun a dit:
			
		

> je passe d'ici une demie heure



Tiens, le voillà !


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Septembre 2005)

tout mon soutient au stand du pommier. Désolé de ne pas être avec vous.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91 (au fond de l'Expo*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 

*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian 
 - Mamacass 
- WebO
 - AOSTE
 - playaman
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 - 

midi :
 - Fab'Fab
 - Quetzalk

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Human-Fly
 - Casodex
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - Ultraman
 - Bioscoop
 - Quetzalk
 -


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
 - Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - iTof
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - WebO
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - playaman
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 - Spyro
 -

- après-midi :
 - WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
 - golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
 - lastrada
 - Mitch
 - Cillian
 - Nektarfl
 - Yakamya
 - Caillou
 - J_K
 - PoorMonsteR
 - Chokobelle
 - Human-Fly
 - [MGZ] alèm
 - playaman
 - DarkNeo
 - yvos
 - gabploer
 - billyidoll
 - ange_63
 - Roberto Vendez
 - Teo
 - gKatarn
 - in_mac_we_trust
 - lumai
 - Malow
 - Jahrom
 - Spyro





********************************************************************************

( Je dois me désinscrire des matinées ; je confirme pour vendredi et samedi après-midi.  )


----------



## chokobelle (22 Septembre 2005)

vui effectivement je suis passée que 5 minutes, mais j'avais prévenue que j'étais très timide, donc j'ai pas osé revenir    (et pis j'avais mes sous à claquer aussi  )

Mais j'ai croisé le gentil webOliver  
J'ai cherché Maiwen, seule fille que je visualise bien, mais j'ai po trouvé  
Je peux pas passer samedi, mais demain matin pourquoi pas si y'a quelque chose de prévu


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas passer samedi


Alleeeeeez chiiiiiiiche   :hein:


----------



## chokobelle (22 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alleeeeeez chiiiiiiiche  :hein:


 
Beh à moins qu'il y ai une annexe de l'apple expo à Montpellier, ca me parait difficile :-D
Mais un jour, si j'arrive à être une fille courageuse, je viendrais à la bouffe du mois à Paris, qui sait...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

oui ben donne la date bien en avance hein ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui ben donne la date bien en avance hein ?


Moi m'en fous je peux jamais venir aux bouffes du mois


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Beh à moins qu'il y ai une annexe de l'apple expo à Montpellier, ca me parait difficile :-D
> Mais un jour, si j'arrive à être une fille courageuse, je viendrais à la bouffe du mois à Paris, qui sait...




Bizarre que Mackie n'ait pas encore rappliqué...


----------



## goldensun (22 Septembre 2005)

bon je suis de retour chez moi  je vais à l'entrainement de sport et je reviens ce soir pour le resto


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Beh à moins qu'il y ai une annexe de l'apple expo à Montpellier, ca me parait difficile :-D
> Mais un jour, si j'arrive à être une fille courageuse, je viendrais à la bouffe du mois à Paris, qui sait...



ecoute, si tu arrives a nous faire descendre SM a Montpellier....on te l'organise ton apple expo....:love:...


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*


*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91 (au fond de l'Expo*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​



*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- 

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- yvos


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
-

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro





********************************************************************************


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> vui effectivement je suis passée que 5 minutes, mais j'avais prévenue que j'étais très timide, donc j'ai pas osé revenir    (et pis j'avais mes sous à claquer aussi  )
> 
> Mais j'ai croisé le gentil webOliver
> J'ai cherché Maiwen, seule fille que je visualise bien, mais j'ai po trouvé
> Je peux pas passer samedi, mais demain matin pourquoi pas si y'a quelque chose de prévu


Ben on est pas méchants.

maiwen est là, mais ne sera pas là demain matin... moi, si j'arrive à me lever...

Mais tu avais dit que tu étais là samedi...

Montpellier, je suis partant, ce n'est qu'à trois heures de chez moi (quand je ne suis pas sous le pommier)


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*


*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91 (au fond de l'Expo)*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​



*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- Angie (Merci d'avoir gardé mon nom dans la liste !)

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- yvos
- Angie


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
- Angie (si tout va bien)

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
- Angie (si tout va bien)





********************************************************************************


Bon, à demain


----------



## Balooners (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ecoute, si tu arrives a nous faire descendre SM a Montpellier....on te l'organise ton apple expo....:love:...




Oui ben ne t'avance pas trop, parce que si tu dis ça, il suffit qu'elle lui demande et je te fais le pari que dans les 2 voir 3 heures qui suivent, SM est à Montpellier 

Donc oui Stook va nous organiser un AE (Mais pas sauvage celle là...)


----------



## chokobelle (22 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ben on est pas méchants.
> 
> maiwen est là, mais ne sera pas là demain matin... moi, si j'arrive à me lever...
> 
> ...



Moi j'habite Paris, c'est mon Namoureux qui habite Montpellier, je sais pas comment il prendrait le fait que je me fasse accompagner de plusieurs mâles  :rateau: 

Et je dis pas que vous êtes méchants, c'est moi qui suis coincos c'est pas pareil  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

tu n'es pas coincos voyons, j'vais t'montrer 

montpelier ? noté 

mais c'est vrai que les membres macgé sont pas toujours présentables selon l'heure


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

Les deux derniers jours !
Et les plus chargés, mais aussi les plus intenses !

Rendez-vous à 18h30 pour la deuxième photo PowerBook !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> vui effectivement je suis passée que 5 minutes, mais j'avais prévenue que j'étais très timide, donc j'ai pas osé revenir    (et pis j'avais mes sous à claquer aussi  )
> 
> Mais j'ai croisé le gentil webOliver
> J'ai cherché Maiwen, seule fille que je visualise bien, mais j'ai po trouvé
> Je peux pas passer samedi, mais demain matin pourquoi pas si y'a quelque chose de prévu



Tiens, chokobelle...  Sympa ton petit passage.  A demain.


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, chokobelle...  Sympa ton petit passage.  A demain.


Veinard, toi tu as pu l'apercevoir


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Veinard, toi tu as pu l'apercevoir



Et même lui parler.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben ne t'avance pas trop, parce que si tu dis ça, il suffit qu'elle lui demande et je te fais le pari que dans les 2 voir 3 heures qui suivent, SM est à Montpellier
> 
> Donc oui Stook va nous organiser un AE (Mais pas sauvage celle là...)



je tiens le pari.....
mais pour la Keynote, je promets rien...je tombe sur la messagerie de Steve depuis deux jours...



			
				chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'habite Paris, c'est mon Namoureux qui habite Montpellier, je sais pas comment il prendrait le fait que je me fasse accompagner de plusieurs mâles  :rateau:



t'inquiete, on lui dira pas....



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu n'es pas coincos voyons, j'vais t'montrer
> 
> montpelier ? noté



pitin, on va arriver a la sortir de sa terre Suisse..... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et même lui parler.



Y'a pas que des pommes que tu vas bouffer demain toi ...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas que des pommes que tu vas bouffer demain toi ...



D'ailleurs, j'informe que je serai moins sur Le Pommier demain dans la journée...


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, j'informe que je serai moins sur Le Pommier demain dans la journée...


bah ! on ira te chercher...

Entraîne toi à Doom 3


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bah ! on ira te chercher...
> 
> Entraîne toi à Doom 3



Si je savais au moins à quoi Doom ressemble...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si je savais au moins à quoi Doom ressemble...



Y'aura bien une hôtesse pour t'expliquer cela va !


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y'aura bien une hôtesse pour t'expliquer cela va !


Tu viens de mettre au jour (en pleine nuit, bravo !) la stratégie de notre petit suisse !


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*


*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91 (au fond de l'Expo)*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​



*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- Angie (Merci d'avoir gardé mon nom dans la liste !)

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- yvos
- Angie


*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
- Angie (si tout va bien)

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
- Angie (si tout va bien)





********************************************************************************


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de mettre au jour (en pleine nuit, bravo !) la stratégie de notre petit suisse !



Oui mais sa stratégie est claire comme le fond du lac Léman aussi ..


----------



## Spyro (23 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*


*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91 (au fond de l'Expo)*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 



*Vendredi 23 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian 
- Mamacass 
- WebO
- AOSTE
- playaman
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- Angie (Merci d'avoir gardé mon nom dans la liste !)

midi :
- Fab'Fab
- Quetzalk

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Human-Fly
- Casodex
- playaman
- gKatarn
- Ultraman
- Bioscoop
- Quetzalk
- yvos
- Angie
 - Spyro _(si je peux, en fin de journée)_

*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
- Angie (si tout va bien)

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
- Angie (si tout va bien)


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2005)

Ca poste sec par ici. 
Amusez-vous bien, je pense à vous et je regrette vraiment de ne pas être là...


----------



## Macoufi (23 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si si , quand tu as ton badge tu le présentes à l'entrée et tu passes
> 
> coucou de la bergère depuis le stand du pommier


 Merci pour la réponse, Maiwen.

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen._


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2005)

je peux la bouler rouge à ta place si tu veux


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca poste sec par ici.
> Amusez-vous bien, je pense à vous et je regrette vraiment de ne pas être là...


ben nous aussi on pense à toi ! 
ce sera à la faveur d'une ÆS prochaine ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je peux la bouler rouge à ta place si tu veux



On sait très bien comment tu voudrais la bouler, toi...!!!


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je peux la bouler rouge à ta place si tu veux


ça me touche ce que tu dis :') 

 

Moi pareil que WebO, je serai moins là .. mais j'amènerai un tapis de souris en fin d'aprèm


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, j'informe que je serai moins sur Le Pommier demain dans la journée...



C'est paske je viens ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2005)

Bon, désolé, je ne peux pas passer ce midi pour cause de boulot...
Un gros poutou quand même à toutes les pommes qui seront sur le stand :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est paske je viens ?



On avait dit: pas de vieux sur le stand!!!
    

Déjà qu'il y a Golf...    :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On avait dit: pas de vieux sur le stand!!!
> 
> 
> Déjà qu'il y a Golf...    :rateau:


Hier y'avait Lemmy aussi  :rose: et puis papylancer


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2005)

T'en n'a pas marre de te faire bouler rouge Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'en n'a pas marre de te faire bouler rouge Maiwen


oh moi tu sais ... du moment que ça boule    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi pareil que WebO, je serai moins là .. mais j'amènerai un tapis de souris en fin d'aprèm




est que il en resterait 1 pour moi aussi?  :rose:    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que il en resterait 1 pour moi aussi?  :rose:    :love:  :love:  :love:


hum enfait ... c'est pour la mighty mouse d'un des imac du stand qui marche très mal sans tapis de souris ... ça marche bien avec le pb de baloo en dessous mais disons que ... ça reste une solution provisoire  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh moi tu sais ... du moment que ça boule    :rose:



Ah ahhhhhhhhhhhh elle se déride !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh moi tu sais ... du moment que ça boule    :rose:



coquine :rose: :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> coquine :rose: :rateau:


naméo©  

tu as bien vu je suis toute pitite encore :rose:   

c'pa parce que je suis majeure ( et que Roberto peut m'embrasser maintenant  :love:   ) qu'il faut dire des choses pareilles  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Septembre 2005)

Un petit coucou du stand du Pommier en direct de l'expo :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2005)

mets la main aux fesses de maiwen de ma part


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2005)

Angie, tu seras encore là en fin d'aprem ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Angie, tu seras encore là en fin d'aprem ?


 Le truc c'est qu'on est venu de Belgique ce matin et je ne resterai sûrement pas très tard


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2005)

Bon, et demain ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mets la main aux fesses de maiwen de ma part


boah on a du se rater je suis arrivée y'a pas longtemps et je l'ai pas vue


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

Donc aujourd'hui, y'a du monde et surtout du bruit ! 
c'est le bordel !


----------



## iNano (23 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Donc aujourd'hui, y'a du monde et surtout du bruit !
> c'est le bordel !


Dis donc ! Que je ne t'y reprennes plus à te plaindre ! Pense à ceux (celles  ) qui n'ont pas pu venir ! 
  
 :love:


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*


*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91 (au fond de l'Expo)*
*Entrée gratuite si préinscription (ou sur invitation)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 
*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
- Angie (si tout va bien)

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
- Angie (si tout va bien)


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2005)

un coucou de chez moi avant de partir amener mon petit frère à Saint-Lazare et de revenir sur l'expo  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2005)

Rhoooo, c'est con... je t'ai pas vue mais j'ai largement compensé avec Taho!, Finn, Golf, Global, Backcat, WebO (oui, je fayote, je cite d'abord les verts et violets ) ainsi Guytan, La Bergère, le petit dragon et d'autres mais j'ai plus de mémoire (l'âge sans doute  )


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo, c'est con... je t'ai pas vue mais j'ai largement compensé avec Taho!, Finn, Golf, Global, Backcat, WebO (oui, je fayote, je cite d'abord les verts et violets ) ainsi Guytan, La Bergère, le petit dragon et d'autres mais j'ai plus de mémoire (l'âge sans doute  )


flute   bah faut dire qu'aujourd'hui j'étais pas beaucoup là ... tu repasseras demain ?


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2005)

moi je viens demain rien que pour maiwen :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2005)

Ben on se verra Mackie


----------



## Virpeen (23 Septembre 2005)

Hum hum... Heu...  
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si Crumpler fait des réduc' sur ses sacs (du genre Cheesy Disco  ) à l'Apple Expo ?  :love:


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2005)

'Eh puis y'a moi aussi! '    :rateau: 
10-19h... et en plus, si ficelle et golf pas la.... pas de pot... (euh le pot... on y tien vraiment?)

En tout cas, bravo pour la marche en face du stand!
la 'cité' qui dessend a l'AE, c'est 'ouais, regarde tout ce qu'on va pouvoir voler'   

Samedi, operation 'on rale'> belkin, et apple, qui me bloque 'lacces a la libre expession au service clientele iPod import...
Si Mackie repasse... il n'aurais pas un embout 'france' dans la 2° poche droite du Jean?
@+
PAm...
P.S: on fait comment pour etre GO au pomier? (juste pour MacG!  )
cette année, le pommier, c'est comme un m² de prairie entre quatre immeubles   
Y'aura des pommes Samedi? Pas de pomme, pas de pommier... oups, desolé, si pas de pommier, evidemment, pas de pomme! :rateau: 
'Allez hop !' (Daniel Balvoine...  ) on va voir ce que vaut 2003 server... ca va etre joyeux!


----------



## Spyro (23 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'amènerai un tapis de souris en fin d'aprèm


Une horreur ! N'y allez pas pour ça c'est une arnaque !!

 
 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Une horreur ! N'y allez pas pour ça c'est une arnaque !!
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


mais c'est fait exprès c'est pour pas me le faire voler


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

Qui, quoi? le tapis?
c'est un faux
Y parrait que le vrai tapis, c'est avec la tete de Billou, quand t'en a marre, tu tape avec la souris dessus! :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Qui, quoi? le tapis?
> c'est un faux
> Y parrait que le vrai tapis, c'est avec la tete de Billou, quand t'en a marre, tu tape avec la souris dessus! :rateau:


j'ai ramené un tapis de souris sur le stand parce que la mighty mouse marche mal sans tapis de souris ... et il est moche ... pour pas me le faire piquer ... et si jamais je me le fais piquer je m'en fou ... parce qu'il est moche  :rateau:


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

j'l'ai vu...   
La couleur... c'est pas vraiment ce que je prefere!  
De toute facon, WebO dit que la mighty c'est de la m*** en b*** (ou alors c'est balooners... je sais plus)  
Je passe le voir demain :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> j'l'ai vu...
> La couleur... c'est pas vraiment ce que je prefere!
> De toute facon, WebO dit que la mighty c'est de la m*** en b*** (ou alors c'est balooners... je sais plus)
> Je passe le voir demain :mouais:


WebO c'est le suisse blond qui suit les jolies demoiselles et baloo celui qui dit 5 fois "gonze" à la minute et qui a forcément un gobelet de double café à la main... tu peux pas te tromper


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2005)

virpeen sur le site macgé y a 3-4 photos du site crumpler avec tous les sacs, mate avant d'y aller et voir gkatarn :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> WebO c'est le suisse blond qui suit les jolies demoiselles et baloo celui qui dit 5 fois "gonze" à la minute  (...)



 :love:  :love:   Va r'partir en Suisse avec le tourni !!! Y avait au moins le contenu de trois ou quatre autobus de pomme-pomme girls en minijupe et T-shirt moulant, qu'avaient l'air bien sous tous les rapports (enfin, apparemment...   ). Malheureusement derrière leurs sourires Ultrabrite® je crains qu'elles ne soient prêtes à distribuer que des prospectus. Je sais pas ou ils vont les chercher (à Cupertino ? à moins que ce soient des fausses, des numériques, des virtuelles) mais je comprends maintenant beaucoup mieux cet engouement autour de l'AE... J'y retourne l'an prochain !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

il faut vraiment que je me transforme en miss macgé avec le t-shirt, à distribuer des pommes moi ... on verra ce que ça donne


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faut vraiment que je me transforme en miss macgé avec le t-shirt, à distribuer des pommes moi ... on verra ce que ça donne



je ne veux pas rater ça


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je ne veux pas rater ça


si on me fourni le t-shirt ( euh ... à ma taille quand même  :rose: ) ... pas de problème


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

Les pommes... miam!
Euh... je suis passé 2h mercredi soir, et j'ai vu tout le monde!...
Perso, petit blond, ok, apres, le reste, je sais pas vraiment! :rateau: 
Ca donne quoi miss MacG? Une photo.... ?   
De toute facon je passe demain!  
Maiwen a un faible pour le beau blond du forum... a suivre! (moi, j'suis meme pas blond!(c'est un avantage ou un inconvenient?   :mouais: )
il faut donner une date pour la distrib de pomme, moi , demain, j'en veux!


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Les pommes... miam!
> Euh... je suis passé 2h mercredi soir, et j'ai vu tout le monde!...
> Perso, petit blond, ok, apres, le reste, je sais pas vraiment! :rateau:
> Ca donne quoi miss MacG? Une photo.... ?
> ...


tu m'a vue moi ?    

un faible ... ?  :rose: je suis toujours la dernière au courant moi  :mouais:


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

Ca depend ce qu'on appelle 'm'a vue moi'  
je suis passé mercredi en fin de journée, et pis voila, et hop, +21 pas WebO, balooners qui deconne avec remote Server, et c'est parti!
Bah, 'vu toi', je sais pas, je sais pas qui tu est...    :rose:  :mouais:    
En tout cas, je suis la demain!    Voila!
Autrement, 'aaaah, elle a craaquée(un faible...  :rose: ), pour le beau blond, siouplait, le beau blond, on vient sur scene pour se montrer a la dame! :rateau: '
Euh, c'est tout!


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2005)

Il lui offrait des chocolats le beau blond ?


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

Je sais pas, juré craché...   (beark, c'est degeu de cracher sur le forum... :hein: )
C'est pas moi... c'est lui!(qui a craché, les chocolats, je sais pas!)
En tout cas, c'est du chocolats suisse... en forme de lingots?


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

c'est pas du flood mais alors in_mac_we_trust, je comprends rien à ce que tu racontes  :rose: 

pourtant je suis pas au Lou Pascalou avec les autres ...


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

Moi pas parler Moliere Langue? Gloups?
C'est quoi le Lou Pascalou? ah? la boite? Moi pas assez connu pour la boite  
En tout cas, je me relit, et je me comprend, (c'est deja un premier pas (avant le gouffre?))
Euh? pas comprendre ou?
Pas au Lou Pascalou? pourquoi? :hein:


----------



## toys (24 Septembre 2005)

cucouki a tous un petit bonjours.

je suis pas passé longtemps au stand chi un peut timide (s'est la premiere foi foi que je vous voie pour de vrai donc  :rose: )


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> cucouki a tous un petit bonjours.
> 
> je suis pas passé longtemps au stand chi un peut timide (s'est la premiere foi foi que je vous voie pour de vrai donc  :rose: )


coucou  

on t'a vu passer et repasser devant ... un certain nombre de fois   

super que tu sois passé


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

Moi aussi, je suis passé et repassé, et personne m'a vu! :rose:    
Comment ca se fait? Par contre, ceux qui me connaissaient m'ont reconnu... une chance!


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2005)

Ah moi je t'ai pas vu !
Et puis j'ai pas vu Pascal77, je devais lui donner un cours d'ImageReady  
Mais aussi golf il m'a pas prévenu  
Je vous jure !


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi je t'ai pas vu !
> Et puis j'ai pas vu Pascal77, je devais lui donner un cours d'ImageReady
> Mais aussi golf il m'a pas prévenu
> Je vous jure !


Pas vu moi? Comme je le disais un peu plus haut, je n'etait la que mercredi soir (16h30-18h~)
Seras tu la demain? Dans ce cas, on pourra se voir!


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

J'arrive pour 10h, qui sera la? Certaine personne se croient espionnées?   
Bref, normalement avec le T-Shirt MacG de l'année derniere, ou alors, le T-S Staff de l'anée derniere, (histoire de bien foutre le b****> bazar quoi!  )
Bref, un tour au pommier, un tour dans l'expo, un retour au pommier, comme point de rendez vous antre amis (externes... un peu comme les disques durs, mais eux ils se branchent tout seuls! :rateau: ) et re-trour du salon, et pomier, et je sais pas, pareil jusqu'a 19h? Certains, ou certaines, ne pourront pas me louper! Voila... bon, c'est pas qu'il est tard!! ... mais il va faloir aller dormir!  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 
Bon,
A demain tt a l'heure!


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2005)

Non moi je disais ça pour toys, lui j'ai une idée d'à quoi il ressemble  

Je vous préviens hein, j'en vois un que je reconnais (bon ça c'est pas gagné) qui ose pas venir, je le chope


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Je devrais passer vers 14 h environ (suivant les trains) mais je suis comme toys : ça sera très discret :rose: . A moins que je reconnaisse quelqu'un (et encore). @+


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Je devrais passer vers 14 h environ (suivant les trains) mais je suis comme toys : ça sera très discret :rose: . A moins que je reconnaisse quelqu'un (et encore). @+


franchement faut passer  ça fait super plaisir et puis au stand on mange personne ... que des pommes  :rateau: 

on imprimera une grande pancarte avec marqué : PoorMonster ... comme ça tu pourras pas te défiler   

bon ... ben je vais tenter 10h moi hein  :rateau: ( si quelqu'un à la gentillesse d'amener un matelas gonflable et des oreillers ...   )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on imprimera une grande pancarte avec marqué : PoorMonster ... comme ça tu pourras pas te défiler



  Ça faisait un moment que je n'étais pas venu sur MacG. Ça va maiwen ?

Mais j'ai un avantage sur toi, c'est que t'ai vue en photo


----------



## golf (24 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91 (au fond de l'Expo)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 
*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- matin :
- Balooners [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- iMax [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- iTof
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- WebO
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- playaman
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
- Angie (si tout va bien)

- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- J_K
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
- Angie (si tout va bien)


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ... ben je vais tenter 10h moi hein  :rateau: ( si quelqu'un à la gentillesse d'amener un matelas gonflable et des oreillers ...   )


  

Moi je vais viser midi


----------



## Cillian (24 Septembre 2005)

Pour ce matin, ça ne sera sûrement pas possible

je ne passerai que cet après-midi


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

un petit coucou de 'Apple expo, en direct du pommier!!
rien de neuf, mais j'ai deja vu plein de personnes... mais pas tout le monde  :hein:  :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Septembre 2005)

Pour la bouffe, il y a un repas prévu à midi ???? 

Parce que la faim guette,


bon excellent cet iPod expo, mais si quelqu'un sait où se trouve les  macs, il serait sympa de me le dire 


Et non, je ne craquerais pas pour un Nano !!!   
(enfin pas tout de suite  )


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la bouffe, il y a un repas prévu à midi ????
> 
> Parce que la faim guette,


tu sors de l'expo sans oublier ton badge , tu vas tout droit et puis y'a des trucs de sandwiches ... et puis ouala ... et puis après ... sieste !!! 


:sleep:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu sors de l'expo sans oublier ton badge , tu vas tout droit et puis y'a des trucs de sandwiches ... et puis ouala ... et puis après ... sieste !!!
> 
> 
> :sleep:


On dirait ma mère !!!  :casse: :bebe:



:rateau:


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

haha!!
y'a le isandwich en vente 
autrement, bah, il fallait y penser avant. Apres etre allé faire un tour au stand Japonais... on voit pas ou ils sont...
Autrement, pour repondre a Apple> 'ou est passé l'ordinateur?', je crois que l'iPod l'a mangé... ca doit etre pour ca.
Bah, on va continuer sa journée... et puis y' plein de monde sur le petit stand...


----------



## golf (24 Septembre 2005)

*APPLE EXPO 2005*

*20 au 24 septembre 2005*
*10h00 à 19h00*
*Paris, Porte de Versailles, Hall 5, **stand D90-E91 (au fond de l'Expo)*

*Qui vient et Quand*​ 
*Samedi 24 septembre 2005... *
- après-midi :
- WebO [Animation stand du Pommier-MacGé]
- golf (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Balooners (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- Taho! (Stand Pommier-MacG)
- lastrada
- Mitch
- Cillian
- Nektarfl
- Yakamya
- Caillou
- PoorMonsteR
- Chokobelle
- Human-Fly
- [MGZ] alèm
- playaman
- DarkNeo
- yvos
- gabploer
- billyidoll
- ange_63
- Roberto Vendez
- Teo
- gKatarn
- in_mac_we_trust
- lumai
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Spyro
- Angie


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2005)

Je suis allé voire le game tournament... plein de monde, toujours le stand du japon... il le voir pour croire qu'on peut le voire (euh... ca veut dire qu'il est perdu dans la nature!)
Chez Apple, c'est 'fun' m'a t'on dit... vive les Xserve (une devise un peu particuliere... pour une societe un peu du meme genre!)
C'est fun le pommier, on trouve tout le monde, meme des vendeurs de 'tapis' 'T-Shirt MacBidoooouille!', euh Lionel? 
MacG ferme a l'heure du dejeuner> fermeture des forums en plein boom de vente de T-Shirt, c un peu la d******. On forme un 'club' uni (macg quoi!!)
Plein de monde pour 'iPod', comme dit Etudiant69, c'est une iPodExpo. d'apres le staff, l'année prochaine, c'est un renouveau! Allez, 3/4 du salon en mac. Et... un nouvel iPod!

J'ai pas trouvé le iSandwich


----------



## gKatarn (24 Septembre 2005)

Binmerdalors : pas vu Angie, ni teo, ni alem, ni etc... ben où étiez-vous


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2005)

Malheureusement vu que j'ai fait les trajets les 2 jours, suis pas restée hyper tard


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

ça fait ... bizarre ... quand ça s'arrête


----------



## toys (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait ... bizarre ... quand ça s'arrête


le plus dure dans les truc comme ça s'est deux jours apres sa me déprime toujours apres avoir vécue en communoter plusieur jours   

dans un ans s'est repartie


----------



## kathy h (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait ... bizarre ... quand ça s'arrête



pourquoi tu as campé sur place ?


----------



## ultra' (24 Septembre 2005)

Je suis passé vite fait au stand macgé hier avec Bioscoop dans l'idée d'acheter des tshirts...mais je suis reparti sans rien...je ne sais pas qui a fait les visuels mais ils étaient trop standards, un petit concours pour créer des visuels macgé serait une bonne idée


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu as campé sur place ?


euh non ... pas à ce point ... mais j'y ai passé toute la semaine quand même ... comme un certain nombre d'entre nous    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh non ... pas à ce point ... mais j'y ai passé toute la semaine quand même ... comme un certain nombre d'entre nous    :love:



oui, mais tout le monde n'avait pas un aussi beau Tshirt...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2005)

Sinon c'était bien sympa de pouvoir mettre un visage sur des nouvelles têtes :love:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Binmerdalors : pas vu Angie, ni teo, ni alem, ni etc... ben où étiez-vous


 Ni Ice     :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais tout le monde n'avait pas un aussi beau Tshirt...


oui hein  :love: y'a une photo d'ailleurs


----------



## kathy h (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh non ... pas à ce point ... mais j'y ai passé toute la semaine quand même ... comme un certain nombre d'entre nous    :love:



Qu'est ce que ça peut glander un Etudiant


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui hein  :love: y'a une photo d'ailleurs


ou ça ?   :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ou ça ?   :love:


je pense qu'elle doit être dans l'appareil photo ( le monstre ! ) de mackie ...   

donc on peut bien attendre 2-3 mois avant qu'il nous la montre


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

oui au moins  :love: ....


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

Toujours ce foutu drôle de pincement au c½ur quand ça se termine !

une semaine de pur bonheur !

Vivment l'an prochain  ! En attendant, on fera vivre ces moments là lors des prochaines ÆS, à commencer par le Jura !


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Septembre 2005)

'

Je viens de découvrir ce sujet. Je m'inscris pour signaler ma présence ou c'est plus la peine ? :rateau: 

'+


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Je viens de découvrir ce sujet. Je m'inscris pour signaler ma présence ou c'est plus la peine ? :rateau:
> 
> '+


golf, je te le laisse !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est sympa de pouvoir mettre un visage sur des pseudos. j'ai eu le plaisir de rencontrer quelques personnes sur le stand (Maiwen, Taho!, Roberto (merci pour la dédicace  ), Golf, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer et quelques autres...). Mais étant assez timide :rose: , je pense qu'une rencontre lors d'une AES doit être plus conviviale (on discute plus facilement autour d'un repas que sur un stand  ).
Merci de votre accueil.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est sympa de pouvoir mettre un visage sur des pseudos. j'ai eu le plaisir de rencontrer quelques personnes sur le stand (Maiwen, Taho!, Roberto (merci pour la dédicace  ), Golf, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer et quelques autres...). Mais étant assez timide :rose: , je pense qu'une rencontre lors d'une AES doit être plus conviviale (on discute plus facilement autour d'un repas que sur un stand  ).
> Merci de votre accueil.



*tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire...*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire...*



Je ne peux malheureusement pas : c'est le jeudi soir et je travaille en 2x8


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Septembre 2005)

Et puis en décembre avant les fêtes vous serez les bienvenues à l'AES lyonnaise 

(en attendant faut que je retrouve itOf pour préprer ça :rose: )


----------



## maiwen (25 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis en décembre avant les fêtes vous serez les bienvenues à l'AES lyonnaise
> 
> (en attendant faut que je retrouve itOf pour préprer ça :rose: )


si tu ne vas pas à iTof ... iTof viendra à toi ... 
mais enfait non parce qu'il t'as déjà cherché et t'étais pas là


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

tiens, j'ai reçu une photo des fesses de maiwen


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai reçu une photo des fesses de maiwen


Tu connais cette fonction des forums ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ni Ice     :love:


Ah ben j'avais même pas vu que tu devais passer  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (25 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai reçu une photo des fesses de maiwen


euh ... si c'est celle du pique-nique de juillet ça ne m'inquiète pas mais sinon ... euh .. :affraid:  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

non non une de l'expo


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Binmerdalors : pas vu Angie, ni teo, ni alem, ni etc... ben où étiez-vous



je suis passé rapidement hier avec ma dame... 

d'ailleurs, les ticheurtes sont aphrodisiaques... surtout le petit orange en taille S... et en plus il s'ote facilement...


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2005)

euh...

benjamin, t'as pas assuré ! yavait pas de ticheurte "Frère des Forums" ou "Membre du Cercle" ou alors, j'ai pas vu où était le stand "Hors-Charte" du Pommier...     

d'ailleurs, t'as pas assuré pour l'AEC... enfin, pas avec nous...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

alèm tu confirmes pour les tee-shirts ????

putain ça va chier !!!


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2005)

désolé, j'ai pas pris de photo... 

c'est hors-charte !!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

petite pensée pour veejee, quand il rentrera au boulot et il verra les petitions sur les murs  il va vraiment se tirer des balles


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir ce sujet. Je m'inscris pour signaler ma présence ou c'est plus la peine ? :rateau:


Vieux motard que jamais


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est sympa de pouvoir mettre un visage sur des pseudos. j'ai eu le plaisir de rencontrer quelques personnes sur le stand (Maiwen, Taho!, Roberto (merci pour la dédicace  ), Golf, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer et quelques autres...). Mais étant assez timide :rose: , je pense qu'une rencontre lors d'une AES doit être plus conviviale (on discute plus facilement autour d'un repas que sur un stand  ).
> Merci de votre accueil.


Ce fut réciproque 



			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux malheureusement pas : c'est le jeudi soir et je travaille en 2x8


Alors Paris 2005 : la bouffe du mois, décembre...


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Quelques photos des Trophées MacGé


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Une galerie, en vrac...


----------



## Macoufi (25 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est sympa de pouvoir mettre un visage sur des pseudos. j'ai eu le plaisir de rencontrer quelques personnes sur le stand (Maiwen, Taho!, Roberto (merci pour la dédicace  ), Golf, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer et quelques autres...).


  faut pas dire "Golf" mais _golf_ ... fais attention  !!  
je rajouterais "Lumaï", 
un bisou à Roberto pour la dédicace,
 et sinon, c'est du tout pareil pour bibi...



			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'une rencontre lors d'une AES doit être plus conviviale (on discute plus facilement autour d'un repas que sur un stand  ).
> Merci de votre accueil.


 re-idem  :rose: mais c'est sincère


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une galerie, en vrac...



C'est moi ou je suis souvent allongé sur les photos là ..?


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou je suis souvent allongé sur les photos là ..?


non, c'est surtout que tu ne tenais pas debout !  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est surtout que tu ne tenais pas debout !  :love:



Bah tu me grimpais tout le temps dessus .. Au bout d'un moment on s'épuise !  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Septembre 2005)

toujours a raconter les meme choses les deux comperes...
Tiens, merci Finn pour ton coup de fil.....nickel...:love:....
d'ailleurs, merci toutes les voix....
Taho!, le Stargazer....&co...

:love:
:love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

on vous fait partager notre amour, c'est tout :love:


vous me manquez !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toujours a raconter les meme choses les deux comperes...
> Tiens, merci Finn pour ton coup de fil.....nickel...:love:....
> d'ailleurs, merci toutes les voix....
> Taho!, le Stargazer....&co...
> ...



Tu nous connais c'est purement physique !   

Et oui comme t'étais déçu p) qu'on t'ait pas appelé Jeudi soir on en a profité ... :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> on vous fait partager notre amour, c'est tout :love:
> 
> 
> vous me manquez !!




nous aussi, on t'aime...:love:



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous connais c'est purement physique !
> 
> Et oui comme t'étais déçu p) qu'on t'ait pas appeler Jeudi soir on en à profiter ... :love: :love:




ça, c'est gentil..... :love:


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

golf : Une galerie, en vrac...
golf : Quelques photos des Trophées MacGé 
GlobalCut : En vrac


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Septembre 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> faut pas dire "Golf" mais _golf_ ... fais attention  !!



Je sais, mais pour éviter de faire des recherches pour chaque nom, j'ai mis des capitales partout


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2005)

Pour moi, une expo sympa. C'était cool de passer faire un coucou le midi! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, une expo sympa. C'était cool de passer faire un coucou le midi! :love:


 t'ai pas vu


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a manifestement fait des ravages, hier soir sur le toubar j'ai vu des errants, bave au coin de la bouche, répéter "chokobelle, chokobelle"


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> t'ai pas vu



j'ai pas pu venir samedi...


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chokobelle a manifestement fait des ravages, hier soir sur le toubar j'ai vu des errants, bave au coin de la bouche, répéter "chokobelle, chokobelle"


grumbl ...   qui ça ?    

en tout cas ... très contente d'avoir vu tout ce monde  ( même si j'en ai raté quelques uns ... grrrumblmm  :rateau: )


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chokobelle a manifestement fait des ravages, hier soir sur le toubar j'ai vu des errants, bave au coin de la bouche, répéter "chokobelle, chokobelle"


Moi je l'ai pas vue   
Mais j'ai vu d'autre gens quand même !  
Mais alors cette foule, ce bruit, houlala ma tête !  :rateau:
Mais bon c'était sympa, j'ai juste un peu craqué vers la fin quoi _(chuis allé m'isoler dehors avec de la musique douce dans mon iPod)  :rateau: _


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2005)

Pas encore trié les photos, et encore moins fait de galeries.  Juste une vidéo du stand PlayMusic, à côté du Pommier.


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore trié les photos, et encore moins fait de galeries.  Juste une vidéo du stand PlayMusic, à côté du Pommier.


si quelqu'un se souvient du nom du chanteur ...  Ben quelque chose je crois ...  

edit : merci WebO ... c'est Ricour ... Ben Ricour


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

golf : Une galerie, en vrac...
golf : Quelques photos des Trophées MacGé 
GlobalCut : En vrac 
WebO : au triage  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (26 Septembre 2005)

golf : Une galerie, en vrac...
golf : Quelques photos des Trophées MacGé 
GlobalCut : En vrac 
WebO : au triage  :rateau:
Taho! : vous pouvez aller vous gratter, je n'avais pas mon appareil


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

J'en ai kekzune aussi, mais i faut que je les mette en ligne


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

golf : Une galerie, en vrac...
golf : Quelques photos des Trophées MacGé 
GlobalCut : En vrac 
WebO : au triage  :rateau:
Spyro : kekzune aussi à venir


----------



## playaman (26 Septembre 2005)

Pas fait la moitié de ce que je voulais faire a cette Apple expo, le temps passe trop vite en bonne compagnie   

Un coucou a toute les personnes que j'ai rencontrer pour la premiere fois   

...Et de gros bisous a ceux qui connaissaient deja le personnage  :love:  :rateau:  :love: 

Meilleurs salutations a touts les autres !


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Et de gros bisous a ceux qui connaissaient deja le personnage  :love:  :rateau:  :love:


Dis donc, "le personnage", t'es convoqué dans le Jura le 22 octobre prochain  :mouais:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

y va encore perdre son sachet


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

golf : Une galerie, en vrac...
golf : Quelques photos des Trophées MacGé 
GlobalCut : En vrac 
WebO : au triage  :rateau:
Spyro : kekzune aussi à venir 
maiwen :  ma modeste contribution


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y va encore perdre son sachet


Comment tu oses venir ici :affraid: Tu devrais être banni jusqu'à l'Apple Expo 2006 pour ne pas être venu  :mouais:


----------



## FANREM (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y va encore perdre son sachet


C'est pas pire que sa virginité


----------



## Taho! (26 Septembre 2005)

golf : Une galerie, en vrac...
golf : Quelques photos des Trophées MacGé 
GlobalCut : En vrac 
WebO : au triage  :rateau:
Spyro : kekzune aussi à venir 
maiwen : ma modeste contribution
Balooners : une nouvelle série de photos


----------



## Balooners (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon voilà une nouvelle série de photos issues du W800i donc soyez indulgents.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, c'est le nouveau fil à flood ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est le nouveau fil à flood ?



pardon, tu disais...?


----------



## playaman (27 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, "le personnage", t'es convoqué dans le Jura le 22 octobre prochain  :mouais:  :rateau:  :love:



C'est mal partis c'est les vacances scolaire...







			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y va encore perdre son sachet




C'est pas bien grave tant qu'on perd pas la bouteille d'absinthe...


----------



## pim (27 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> C'est mal partis c'est les vacances scolaire...



Tu devrais venir, y'a déjà pas mal d'inscrits !


----------



## playaman (27 Septembre 2005)

...Pleins de bouffe et d'alcool tu parles que je suis tenté !!!


----------



## gKatarn (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pardon, tu disais...?



Non rien...


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2005)

golf : Une galerie, en vrac...
golf : Quelques photos des Trophées MacGé 
GlobalCut : En vrac 
WebO : au triage  :rateau:
Spyro : kekzune aussi à venir 
maiwen : ma modeste contribution
Balooners : une nouvelle série de photos


----------



## 2Bad (28 Septembre 2005)

Voilà... une autre Expo de finis. Ce fut sympa malgré l'absence de Keynote. On a adoré Lego Starwars dans l'espace jeux  :rateau: 
Dommage, qu'il n'y avait pas de pommes au pommiers   
Néanmoins, on s'est acheté un IPod 20Gb... donc, pas repartis les mains vides...
Ma copine était un peu déçu de ne pas avoir vu plus de femmes.

Bref, ce fut un bon souvenir et à l'année prochaine!

(Désolé, j'ai pas pris trop de photos...)








2Bad


----------



## Thalie2503 (28 Septembre 2005)

En effet, très peu de filles, bien que je m'y sois attendue. Même si un Mac, c'est glamour, alors ça devrait attirer plus de filles. 
C'était intéressant comme expo, un peu fouillis pour les novices cela dit. Heureusement que mon copain me guidait parmi les méandres de l'Expo. 
Je regrette juste qu'il n'y ait pas un vrai Apple Store, car pour acheter notre iPod photos 20G, on a dû aller au stand Fnac, un comble ! Ah oui, et aussi certains stands malvenus : Microsoft et son Office présenté via un emulateur, ainsi que Sony et leurs lecteurs MP3 propres.

Surtoutt, j'ai découvert Lego Star Wars  :love: ! ça se joue à deux en plus


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2005)

Thalie2503 a dit:
			
		

> En effet, très peu de filles, bien que je m'y sois attendue. Même si un Mac, c'est glamour, alors ça devrait attirer plus de filles.
> C'était intéressant comme expo, un peu fouillis pour les novices cela dit. Heureusement que mon copain me guidait parmi les méandres de l'Expo.
> Je regrette juste qu'il n'y ait pas un vrai Apple Store, car pour acheter notre iPod photos 20G, on a dû aller au stand Fnac, un comble ! Ah oui, et aussi certains stands malvenus : Microsoft et son Office présenté via un emulateur, ainsi que Sony et leurs lecteurs MP3 propres.
> 
> Surtoutt, j'ai découvert Lego Star Wars  :love: ! ça se joue à deux en plus




MACKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE! MACKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE! Une nouvelle!!!!!!!


----------



## Balooners (28 Septembre 2005)

Excusez moi, mais on devait pas être à la même Apple Expo alors !!! la prochaine fois viendez me voir je vais vous montres 2 ou 3 trucs


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi, mais on devait pas être à la même Apple Expo alors !!! la prochaine fois viendez me voir je vais vous montres 2 ou 3 trucs



Oui? Hmmm...


----------



## jahrom (28 Septembre 2005)

Thalie2503 a dit:
			
		

> En effet, très peu de filles, ...




Certes, mais les meilleures étaient présentes... :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais les meilleures étaient présentes... :love:



En y allant samedi après-midi j'ai eu le plaisir de voir maiwen :love: mais pas mallow


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> En y allant samedi après-midi j'ai eu le plaisir de voir maiwen :love: mais pas malow



On est passé en fin d'aprèm et on est resté sur le stand du pommier jusqu'a la fermeture.
Peut être es tu passé avant ?! 

Et malow me disait : "tiens on a pas vu PoorMonster ?!"


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et malow me disait : "tiens on a pas vu PoorMonster ?!"


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> En y allant samedi après-midi j'ai eu le plaisir de voir maiwen :love: mais pas mallow


Par contre, moi... ou alors tu ne t'es pas présenté...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, moi... ou alors tu ne t'es pas présenté...



Si, tu m'as même donné une de tes cartes "Pomme Grenette".

Mais je parlais de femmes. Tu étais déguisé ?  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais les meilleures étaient présentes... :love:



Les meilleures ou les bonnes ? 



Oups, j'ai glissé :rose:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> En y allant samedi après-midi j'ai eu le plaisir de voir maiwen :love:



Et moi je sens le pâté ??? Pas de plaisir à me voir ???


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2005)

Je suis donc le seul à avoir vu tout le monde?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis donc le seul à avoir vu tout le monde?



Bah tu faisais le piquet aussi ...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu faisais le piquet aussi ...



Toi aussi remarque, mais à terre.  Et puis, je bossais.


----------



## Stargazer (29 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi remarque, mais à terre.  Et puis, je bossais.



C'était pour pas paraître plus grand que les autres ... 

Et puis j'ai loupé du monde ... J'ai pas vu Chokobelle ..


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'était pour pas paraître plus grand que les autres ...



/me prend les paris sur un prochain ban de La Bergère par WebO


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2005)

* Webo pense que gKatarn se met le doigt dans l'½il.  

* Webo pense aussi qu'il devrait se mettre à sa galerie...


----------



## Spyro (29 Septembre 2005)

Elle était très confortable cette estrade !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn prend les paris sur un prochain ban de La Bergère par WebO



Prends autant que tu veux ...


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

Hello tout le monde...

Ben moi, ça m'a fait huachement plaisir d'avoir pu rencontrer tout ce monde... Je n'ai pas pu rester long temps parce qu'il y avait mon avion qui m'attendait, va falloir que je m'organise mieux l'année prochaine


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde...
> 
> Ben moi, ça m'a fait huachement plaisir d'avoir pu rencontrer tout ce monde... Je n'ai pas pu rester long temps parce qu'il y avait mon avion qui m'attendait, va falloir que je m'organise mieux l'année prochaine


Kikou Tout Seul  :rateau: 
Et ce fut réciproque


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde...
> 
> Ben moi, ça m'a fait huachement plaisir d'avoir pu rencontrer tout ce monde... Je n'ai pas pu rester long temps parce qu'il y avait mon avion qui m'attendait, va falloir que je m'organise mieux l'année prochaine


Y'en a qui viennent à l'AE en avion ?!?!


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

Hé oui... c'est comme ça...  

En fait, j'avais un client à voir par là bas... comme j'ai tout bouclé à midi, j'en ai profité pour faire un tour à AE...

Golf... ça a l'air cool ton AES Bouffe... va falloir que je baratinne mon chef pour que je puisse rester plus long temps à  Paris la prochaine fois...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy patiente...  



			
				WebOliver quand il a le temps... a dit:
			
		

> * Webo pense aussi qu'il devrait se mettre à sa galerie...


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

WebO, ça arrive, ça arrive
j'ai enfin récupéré les photos de mon K700, je les balance ce soir si tu es sage... ou si je ne pars pas sauver le monde ! .


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy patiente...



T'endors pas...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai enfin récupéré les photos de mon K700, je les balance ce soir si tu es sage... ou si je ne pars pas sauver le monde ! .




ben ecoute mon p'tit taho!  

le monde attendra d'etre sauvé , envoies les photos


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy patiente...




Réveillez-vous Monsieur, faut pas rester là on va fermer...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ou si je ne pars pas sauver le monde ! .


Ouais, ben commence par re-souhaiter correctement l'anniversaire des matelots   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben commence par re-souhaiter correctement l'anniversaire des matelots   :love:



c'est vrai ça: devient une vraie feignasse ce grand dadais chapeauté


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben commence par re-souhaiter correctement l'anniversaire des matelots   :love:


Faut aussi que je retrouve un rythme de sommeil de te repose décent, ce qui est encore loin d'être le cas


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faut aussi que je retrouve un rythme de *sommeil de te repose décent*, ce qui est encore loin d'être le cas


Oui, çà se voit


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faut aussi que je retrouve un rythme de sommeil de te repose décent, ce qui est encore loin d'être le cas



est-ce bien nécessaire ??? comme ça tu ne perdras pas la main...


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> est-ce bien nécessaire ??? comme ça tu ne perdras pas la main...


j'ai des heures de sommeil en retard (5 heures en deux jours sur la fin de l'expo) et d'habitude je me couche plutôt à 1 heure du matin. Pas à plus de 2h30...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

..... on dit comment ? private joker ?

_pour la lessive pas de probleme, fout tout dans la machine mais oublie pas les lingette   - et 2 c'est mieux que 1_


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Golf... ça a l'air cool ton AES Bouffe... va falloir que je baratinne mon chef pour que je puisse rester plus long temps à  Paris la prochaine fois...


Ce n'est pas la mienne mais celle de toute une équipe de déjantés qui aiment à causer, boire, draguer, bouffer, râler, rire, chanter, etc. [rayer les mentions inutiles]  :rateau: 
Que du bon kwa  :love:

Tu es le bienvenue   



Tiens, d'ailleurs, faut penser à racheter du goudron et des plumes ​


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la mienne mais celle de toute une équipe de déjantés qui aiment à causer, boire, draguer, bouffer, râler, rire, chanter, etc. [rayer les mentions inutiles] :rateau:
> Que du bon kwa  :love:



il n'y a rien à rayer à ce que je vois... 




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien, on vient de racheter du goudron et des plumes ​


Donnes pas de mauvaise idées à Taho!  il n'attend que ça depuis l'AE


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

Ça tombe bien, on vient de racheter du goudron et des plumes  
Zut, Lemmy a vérifié le stock [pas le stook], y a plus, oublié :affraid:

alors : 

Tiens, d'ailleurs, faut penser à racheter du goudron et des plumes


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Donnes pas de mauvaise idées à Taho!  il n'attend que ça depuis l'AE


Tu crois que j'ai besoin de lui pour ce genre de choses ?


----------



## Virpeen (29 Septembre 2005)

Petit message : 

*coucou de maiwen à tous !!!!! :love:*​ *
*_C'est pas gentil, ça, de la laisser sur le carreau ! 

_L'année prochaine, c'est certain, on fera tout ce qu'on peut pour venir à l'AE... ça nous a fait trop ch*** de ne pas pouvoir vous rencontrer en "vrai" (si bien qu'on a été obligé d'organiser une AES dans le Jura  :love:  )


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Petit message :
> 
> *coucou de maiwen à tous !!!!! :love:*​ *
> *_C'est pas gentil, ça, de la laisser sur le carreau ! _


_
qui l'a bannie aussi _


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien, on vient de racheter du goudron et des plumes
> Zut, Lemmy a vérifié le stock [pas le stook], y a plus, oublié :affraid:
> 
> alors :
> ...



  




> Tu crois que j'ai besoin de lui pour ce genre de choses ?


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

« Le Pommier, c'est le stand de MacG, Mac4Never et MacBabouille... »


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

« Moi ? C'est WebOliver »


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

« Pardon ? Oui, je suis Suisse, pourquoi ? »


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

« Arrêtez de vous foutre de moi les gars »


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis donc le seul à avoir vu tout le monde?



... sans oublier les minettes des stands périphériques...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'y suis passé et j'ai vu une Smart !!!!!!?????....

je me uis dis que les gars etaient ala cueillettes !!! lol lol lol ......

DÉSOLÉ......je sors !!!!     :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2005)

Mon dieu qu'est-ce qu'elle était belle... 


_Ah oui, ma galerie..._​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu qu'est-ce qu'elle était belle...



ça: il suffisait de voir ton air d'en avoir deux...  :rateau:



> _Ah oui, ma galerie..._​



quel hypocrite


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> « Arrêtez de vous foutre de moi les gars »


 Mais comme vous lui cassez son coup, bande de rabats-joie


----------



## Spyro (30 Septembre 2005)

golf : Une galerie, en vrac...
golf : Quelques photos des Trophées MacGé 
GlobalCut : En vrac 
WebO : au triage  :rateau:
Spyro : pas beaucoup hein (j'en rajouterai ptet du Lou si j'ai le temps et qu'elles sont pas trop pourries).
maiwen : ma modeste contribution
Balooners : une nouvelle série de photos


----------



## Taho! (30 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme vous lui cassez son coup, bande de rabats-joie


C'est juste qu'on était jaloux de son charme :love:
Et puis son coup n'est pas tant cassé que ça, n'est-ce pas WebO ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste qu'on était jaloux de son charme :love:
> Et puis son coup n'est pas tant cassé que ça, n'est-ce pas WebO ?



Je ne fais plus de commentaires. Le reste m'appartient. 

Pendant ce temps, j'ai mis ma galerie en ligne, ainsi que quelques vidéos du stand PlayMusic.  Ben Ricour, et d'autres dont j'ai oublié le nom et que j'ai la flemme de chercher.  Ah, et la bouffe de jeudi aussi. 


golf : Une galerie, en vrac...
golf : Quelques photos des Trophées MacGé 
GlobalCut : En vrac 
WebO : la galerie, enfin. 
Spyro : pas beaucoup hein (j'en rajouterai ptet du Lou si j'ai le temps et qu'elles sont pas trop pourries).
maiwen : ma modeste contribution
Balooners : une nouvelle série de photos

Bon, ça, c'est fait.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pendant ce temps, j'ai mis ma galerie en ligne, ainsi que quelques vidéos du stand PlayMusic.  Ben Ricour, et d'autres dont j'ai oublié le nom et que j'ai la flemme de chercher.  Ah, et la bouffe de jeudi aussi.



ça valait le coup d'attendre un peu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Septembre 2005)

Apparemment, WebO, la jeune fille te fait chavirer


----------



## Cillian (1 Octobre 2005)

* ... ou autrement dit :

La méthode WebO *

        ​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> * ... ou autrement dit :
> 
> La méthode WebO *
> 
> ​



 

la ressemblance est frappante  :rateau:


----------



## playaman (1 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais plus de commentaires. Le reste m'appartient.



...Et alors cette adresse mail tu l'a mis a profit ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Et alors cette adresse mail tu l'a mis a profit ?



chhuuutttttttttttttt


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2005)

Après la mésaventure du retour de Paris en 2004, il est temps de revenir sur celui de 2005. Tout s'est bien passé pour nous, nous sommes rentré sagement à domicile.

Pour nous, tout s'est bien passé, oui. Ça n'est pas forcément le cas de celui qui n'existe pas, j'ai nommé iMax. Après un après-midi passé à Montmartre où notre Lausannois voulait absolument se rouler dans l'herbe humide (!), sous prétexte qu'il l'avait déjà fait l'an dernier, nous nous sommes rendu Gare de Lyon, en fort bonne compagnie puisqu'une charmante petite brunette nous accompagnait. Tout d'abord l'iMax s'est rendu à la consigne dans laquelle il devait aller chercher ses valises oubliées l'an dernier (re !). Miracle elles étaient encore là, personne n'avait osé y toucher. Nous nous sommes ensuite dirigé vers le quai en compagnie de nos acolytes. iMax revenu de la consigne avec 240 kilos de bagages, ils nous fit alors comprendre qu'il avait oublié son billet de retour dans son squat d'un jour à Pigalle. Pas grave dit-il avec son air débonnaire. Après des adieux déchirants, après avoir embrassé la belle Flo et la non moins mignonne Sophie, rouler des pelles aux beaux Roberto et Rémi nous sommes montés dans le train pour le retour vers la Suisse.

Contrôle des billets, l'iMax tente de feinter le contrôleur à sa manière, c'est-à-dire sans aucune chance d'obtenir quelque-chose: il fallait payer, repayer le billet. Attendu en voiture 4 par le contrôleur, le Suisse en question s'était alors planqué durant le voyage en voiture 19, pensant qu'il ne serait jamais démasqué. C'était sans compter sans la pugnacité du contrôleur (suisse lui aussi), qui fit alors fouiller le train de fond en comble à son arrivée à Lausanne. Tout y a passé, je vous passe les détails. C'est ainsi qu'iMax fut emmené menottes aux poignets au poste de police de la gare de Lausanne, pour un interrogatoire en ordre. 

Depuis, nous n'avons plus de nouvelles. Il n'existe plus.


----------



## Macounette (2 Octobre 2005)

morte de rire   
dites, vos retours de Paris, y sont épiques à ce que je vois...


----------



## maiwen (2 Octobre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> morte de rire
> dites, vos retours de Paris, y sont épiques à ce que je vois...


heureusement qu'iMax avait son gps de poche sinon on n'aurait pas trouvé le métro c'est sur   

et puis bien sur, il y'a dans le métro, l'incontournable discussion avec un sdf ( je suis pas sure qu'il étati sdf en même temps ... ) ... suisse ?   " tu viens de suisse ? " (mais comment a-t-il fait pour savoir   )


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> heureusement qu'iMax avait son gps de poche sinon on n'aurait pas trouvé le métro c'est sur
> 
> et puis bien sur, il y'a dans le métro, l'incontournable discussion avec un sdf ( je suis pas sure qu'il étati sdf en même temps ... ) ... suisse ?   " tu viens de suisse ? " (mais comment a-t-il fait pour savoir   )



Flute, j'ai oublié le GPS et le SDF.


----------



## maiwen (2 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Flute, j'ai oublié le GPS et le SDF.


comme quoi ... heureusement que je suis là    :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi ... heureusement que je suis là    :rateau:



Ou malheureusement ...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2005)

starmac ! couché !!!


----------



## toys (2 Octobre 2005)

coucou les gens!!!!
je suis enfin libre fini le taf (pour je sais pas combien de temps mais bon)
je retrouve ma ligne ADSL et mon wifi tien y a même une télé.


 mais qu'es que je fait la?

ha oui l'année prochaine je viens deux jours j'ai pas eu le temps de voir tout le monde!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> starmac ! couché !!!



C'est qui starmac ?


----------



## teo (3 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien, on vient de racheter du goudron et des plumes
> Zut, Lemmy a vérifié le stock [pas le stook], y a plus, oublié :affraid:
> 
> alors :
> ...



_Je passe chez mon père ce ouikende, si tu veux que je te remonte du bambou, envoie un èmpé avant vendredi 15h (taille, longueur, quantité, baguette, pousse, pour nouveau, pour modo ou admin, contre révolutionnaire... j'ai tout en sto(o)k là-bas, sur pied ou en sac)  _

It is _organic_ bamboo


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Je passe chez mon père ce ouikende, si tu veux que je te remonte du bambou, envoie un èmpé avant vendredi 15h (taille, longueur, quantité, baguette, pousse, pour nouveau, pour modo ou admin, contre révolutionnaire... j'ai tout en sto(o)k là-bas, sur pied ou en sac)  _
> 
> It is _organic_ bamboo



il te reste encore de ton bambou...?....
faut dire que ma revolution n'a pas permis d'en ecouler beaucoup....


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Je passe chez mon père ce ouikende, si tu veux que je te remonte du bambou..._


_
Un jeu complet  :rateau: 
Plus une badine  _


----------



## maiwen (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui starmac ?


starmax ... il n'existe pas   ( c'est pas lui ?   )

didonc Stook, l'autre soir ... samedi soir enfait, quand on est sortis avec Spryo ( et Baloo après ) , on a vu un .. je sais pas ce que c'était mais l'enseigne c'était "STOOK" ... kestu foutais là ?    :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (3 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> starmax ... il n'existe pas   ( c'est pas lui ?   )
> 
> didonc Stook, l'autre soir ... samedi soir enfait, quand on est sortis avec Spryo ( et Baloo après ) , on a vu un .. je sais pas ce que c'était mais l'enseigne c'était "STOOK" ... kestu foutais là ?    :rateau:


"Le stook" ça s'appelait  
Rue de euh... du coté du métro euh... 'tain. Je sais plus si on avait déjà beaucoup marché...  :mouais:
Le prochaine fois que je passe à Paris j'essaierai de le retrouver, et j'aurai mon appareil photo


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "Le stook" ça s'appelait
> Rue de euh... du coté du métro euh... 'tain. Je sais plus si on avait déjà beaucoup marché...  :mouais:
> Le prochaine fois que je passe à Paris j'essaierai de le retrouver, et j'aurai mon appareil photo



tiens, je voudrais bien voir ça....
bah, vu le nombre que nous sommes sur terre, difficile d'obtenir un psuedo reellement original...
enfin, oui, je voudrai bien voir ça, par curiosité...


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

'tain ça floode ici ! 

Mon retour de Paris ne fut guère épique : crevé et avec un gros cafard.

maintenant, ça va beaucoup mieux, je suis reposé !

Notez les dates de 2006 : 

Du 12 au 16 Septembre 2006


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2005)

Moi aussi, retour de Paris avec bronchite et rhynopharingite ! Pas de chance et toujours pas guérie !


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, retour de Paris avec bronchite et rhynopharingite ! Pas de chance et toujours pas guérie !


C'est parce que tu n'es pas venue me dire bonjour !


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2005)

Ca doit etre ça, pourtant je suis passée devant le pommier et tout et tout....
mais je suis trop timide à vrai dire  :rose:  :rose: 
J'ai pas osé... venir dire bonjour...  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit etre ça, pourtant je suis passée devant le pommier et tout et tout....
> mais je suis trop timide à vrai dire  :rose:  :rose:
> J'ai pas osé... venir dire bonjour...  :rose:  :rose:


On n'est pas méchants, tout le monde a été propre (oui, même la bergère) et a su se tenir... Enfin pour ce qui est de la team MacG ! 
Ce sera pour l'an prochain ou pendant une ÆS alors !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit etre ça, pourtant je suis passée devant le pommier et tout et tout....
> mais je suis trop timide à vrai dire  :rose:  :rose:
> J'ai pas osé... venir dire bonjour...  :rose:  :rose:



Alors il y a de fortes chances que l'on se soit parlés.


----------



## maiwen (3 Octobre 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit etre ça, pourtant je suis passée devant le pommier et tout et tout....
> mais je suis trop timide à vrai dire  :rose:  :rose:
> J'ai pas osé... venir dire bonjour...  :rose:  :rose:




vi vi on n'est pas méchant ( enfin yana un p'ti peu desfois mais bon ... ) ... et puis j'étais là pour les retenir   

:SuperMaiwen:


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2005)

Tu crois ???   :rose:  :rose:   :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (3 Octobre 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois ???   :rose:  :rose:   :rateau:


Ça dépend, t'es repartie avec un marque-page macgé/ipodgé ?


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2005)

Trop fort, ben oui, j'ai pris un marque page macgé (suis decouverte ou quoi ????)
Je me sens mal là......
Montrez vous ! Vous avez des photos de tous les gens qui ont pris un marque page ?????? mdr


----------



## maiwen (3 Octobre 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort, ben oui, j'ai pris un marque page macgé (suis decouverte ou quoi ????)
> Je me sens mal là......
> Montrez vous ! Vous avez des photos de tous les gens qui ont pris un marque page ?????? mdr


Non ... on a les photos de tous les gens ... même ceux qui n'ont pas pris de marque-pages  ( surtout ceux-là enfait  :rateau: )


----------



## Spyro (3 Octobre 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort, ben oui, j'ai pris un marque page macgé (suis decouverte ou quoi ????)


Ben en fait je crois que tout le monde est reparti avec un marque page macgé 
_[edit] on ne me contredit pas là oh _

Sans compter ceux qui sont repartis avec une carte de visite Pomme Grenette


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2005)

J'attends de voir ça alors !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

J'ai eu (enfin, on m'a forcé  ) la carte PommeGrenette, mais pas de marque-page :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2005)

j'ai un marque-page et je suispas venu, toute la théorie par en couille ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

je ne suis pas venue et je n'ai donc pas eu de marque-page

on peut voir a quoi il resemble?


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu (enfin, on m'a forcé  ) la carte PommeGrenette, mais pas de marque-page :rose:



Pareil qu toi   (  Taho! )

Sinon, c'est vrai que j'ai eu du mal à retrouver l'équipe MacGé dans ce b$*#§%, heureusement que :supermaiwen: était là avec la bergère


----------



## maiwen (3 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pareil qu toi   (  Taho! )
> 
> Sinon, c'est vrai que j'ai eu du mal à retrouver l'équipe MacGé dans ce b$*#§%, heureusement que :supermaiwen: était là avec la bergère


tu m'a reconnue à mes yeux ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2005)

... et pendant ce temps-là, WebO jouait les rabatteuses...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu m'a reconnue à mes yeux ?



me disait aussi... :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu m'a reconnue à mes yeux ?



ahhh les yeux de maiwen :love: :love: :love:  

remarque t'avais mis tes lunettes, j'ai quand même hésité un petit moment...  




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... et pendant ce temps-là, WebO jouait les rabatteuses...


Ouaiss... tu étais surtout entrain de bouffer oui


----------



## maiwen (3 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ahhh les yeux de maiwen :love: :love: :love:
> 
> remarque t'avais mis tes lunettes, j'ai quand même hésité un petit moment...


j'ai toujours mes lunettes  ... sauf sur les avatars des gens ... mais euh .. c'est une autre histoire    :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiss... tu étais surtout entrain de bouffer oui



Non, finalement. Non. Enfin.


----------



## maiwen (3 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, finalement. Non. Enfin.


il doit te confondre avec minigolf


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il doit te confondre avec minigolf


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2005)

Il croit aussi que golf est mon père? :affraid: 

Padre Golf, quel saint homme.


----------



## maiwen (3 Octobre 2005)

" golf est ton père .. sssssshhhhhhhhhhhrrr "  :rose: 
" noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon "  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

53 cartes Pomme Grenette distribuées ! 

On a des photos, chèques acceptés, préférence pour les petites coupures


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2005)

Ah, ça il fallait la voir la Taho! appâter le chaland sur le Pommier, avec sa mini-jupette (nano-jupette ça existe?), parsemée de pommes jaunes, vertes et rouges. Elle avait fière allure avec sa chemise et son décolleté plongeant laissant voir une poitrine que même Monica Beluki© elle en a pas une comme ça. C'est dire. Du rouge sur ses lèvres pulpeuses, personne n'y échappait. On demandait, on entendait partout dans les allées: «Elle est où là Taho!?», «Vous avez vu la Taho!?» «On peut avoir un autographe de la Taho!?», et j'en passe des plus indécentes...

Ah, notre hôtesse nous a bien rendu service. Tu rempiles pour l'année prochaine ma grande? :love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

Ben pkoi tu lui demandes 


Il n'est pas réquisitionné d'office ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2005)

C'est golf qui gère les filles du Pommier.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est golf qui gère les filles du Pommier.



Et toi tu te gardes toutes les autres on sait ...


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça il fallait la voir la Taho! appâter le chaland sur le Pommier, avec sa mini-jupette (nano-jupette ça existe?), parsemée de pommes jaunes, vertes et rouges. Elle avait fière allure avec sa chemise et son décolleté plongeant laissant voir une poitrine que même Monica Beluki© elle en a pas une comme ça. C'est dire. Du rouge sur ses lèvres pulpeuses, personne n'y échappait. On demandait, on entendait partout dans les allées: «Elle est où là Taho!?», «Vous avez vu la Taho!?» «On peut avoir un autographe de la Taho!?», et j'en passe des plus indécentes...
> 
> Ah, notre hôtesse nous a bien rendu service. Tu rempiles pour l'année prochaine ma grande? :love:


Ça vient, ça vient  je cherche encore une idée et je suis à toi !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu te gardes toutes les autres on sait ...



C'était quoi le sujet? 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça vient, ça vient  je cherche encore une idée et je suis à toi !  :love:



Apprête-toi, apprête-toi, je t'attends.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 53 cartes Pomme Grenette distribuées !
> 
> On a des photos, chèques acceptés, préférence pour les petites coupures



J'en ai une à vendre...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une à vendre...



Moi je paye pour qu'on me la prenne ...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je paye pour qu'on me la prenne ...



Menteur... 


_Quoi, hors charte?_​


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Menteur...
> 
> 
> _Quoi, hors charte?_​



Calomnieur !!!!


----------



## maiwen (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je paye pour qu'on me la prenne ...


euh ... :rose:  tu parles de quoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

ce que je cherchais à vendre, ce sont les photos...


----------



## maiwen (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ce que je cherchais à vendre, ce sont les photos...


ah ok ... mais quand la bergère entre dans la conversation , tout de suite ... tout porte à confusion  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ok ... mais quand la bergère entre dans la conversation , tout de suite ... tout porte à confusion  :rose:


J'ai bien peur que tu ne m'apprennes rien pour le coup !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ok ... mais quand la bergère entre dans la conversation , tout de suite ... tout porte à confusion  :rose:



Ou alors c'est juste toi qui as l'esprit mal tourné ...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien peur que tu ne m'apprennes rien pour le coup !



Ce qu'il faut pas lire ... 

L'hosto qui se fout de la charité c'est ça ..?


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faut pas lire ...
> 
> L'hosto qui se fout de la charité c'est ça ..?


maternité


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> maternité



T'es enceinte ? :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es enceinte ? :rateau:


qui est le père ? :rateau:
« C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la maternité » voilà la bonne phrase !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> qui est le père ? :rateau:
> « C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la maternité » voilà la bonne phrase !



Je demande confirmation aux juges !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je demande confirmation aux juges !




C'est bien "charité", et non "maternité"


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien "charité", et non "maternité"



Merci m'sieur l'juge !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je demande confirmation aux juges !



C'est bien "charité"


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je demande confirmation aux juges !


juges de touche ?

PS : vendus


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

ça flooderait pas un peu par ici....
non, je dis juste ça, histoire de poser mes valises, au cas ou.... 

Non, non, je te rassure 

ha bon, je croyais....


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

Non, çà ne floode pas


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> PS : vendus



Non c'est juste que t'as complètement foiré ton triple axel double lutz piqué dans ta jolie combi verte ... Et ça les juges ils pardonnent pas !


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es enceinte ? :rateau:



D'ailleurs je me demande encore pourquoi on appelle "les enceintes".... "les enceintes" ? Parce que ça fait caisse résonnante aussi ???  :bebe::casse:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est juste que t'as complètement foiré ton triple axel double lutz piqué dans ta jolie combi verte ... Et ça les juges ils pardonnent pas !


Faute de goût certaine et impardonnable


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

Rendez-vous du 12 au 16 Septembre 2006 pour la prochaine édition de l'expo.

On se remet un peu en selle (et poivre) et on commente les photos ? :

golf : Une galerie, en vrac..., Quelques photos des Trophées MacGé 
GlobalCut : En vrac 
WebO : la galerie, enfin. 
Spyro : pas beaucoup hein (j'en rajouterai ptet du Lou si j'ai le temps et qu'elles sont pas trop pourries).
maiwen : ma modeste contribution
Balooners : une nouvelle série de photos


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

L'expo s'est bien finie, dans la joie et la bonne humeur (j'ai dit une connerie ? ) 

Je vous livre d'ailleurs une exclu, puisque WebO a absolument tenu à nettoyer personnellement une partie du Hall 5, le voici photographié par les caméras de surveillance : 






 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2005)

T'es certain que c'est une bonne idée de réouvrir ce fil ?


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'es certain que c'est une bonne idée de réouvrir ce fil ?


Après mure réflexion :mouais:... non ! 

C'est ma tournée :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Octobre 2005)

il ferme pour floode et il ré-ouvre en floodant   

y'a plus de modératrie  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il ferme pour floode et il ré-ouvre en floodant
> 
> y'a plus de modératrie  :mouais:


je me cherche encore, petit papillon !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je me cherche encore, petit papillon !



Continue et tu vas nous trouver !


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Continue et tu vas nous trouver !


mais je t'ai déjà trouvé mon biquet, souviens toi pendant la bouffe exceptionnelle ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

Aah je m'en souviens encore ma poule ..... :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Octobre 2005)

:mouais:

gooooooooooooooolf viens voir ton stagiaire là, toute son éducation est à refaire


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça flooderait pas un peu par ici....
> non, je dis juste ça, histoire de poser mes valises, au cas ou....
> 
> Non, non, je te rassure
> ...



maintenant, c'est sur, j'ai la preuve....


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2005)

De toutes façons, c'est de la faute à Taho! alors...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, c'est sur, j'ai la preuve....



De toute façon toi il te faut pas grand chose pour tirer des conclusions ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon toi il te faut pas grand chose pour tirer des conclusions ...



je t'ai deja dit de ne plus me tirer la langue...
apres, d'autre en tire des conclu....


----------



## golf (4 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> gooooooooooooooolf viens voir ton stagiaire là, toute son éducation est à refaire


À faire, seulement à faire, il est en mode apprentissage là   ...avec alternance :rateau:​


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai deja dit de ne plus me tirer la langue...
> apres, d'autre en tire des conclu....



Oui mais moi j'attends toujours de voir l'oeuvre à nouveau ...


----------



## golf (4 Octobre 2005)

Ça va les filles, on ne vous dérange pas trop


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ça va les filles, on ne vous dérange pas trop


Sont très joueurs ! 

Alors l'est pas bô WebO nettoyant l'Æ ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Alors l'est pas bô WebO nettoyant l'Æ ?



à croquer  me donne l'envie de le coincer entre deux vestiaires  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sont très joueurs !
> 
> Alors l'est pas bô WebO nettoyant l'Æ ?



si!...


----------

